# Does anyone else stay home all day?



## ScorpioGirl

I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


----------



## TheCanadian1

I work during the week, but when I'm not at work... I'm at home, including the weekends. Today is a PJ day!

When i've got a week off I might go out to rent a movie, or hang out in the back yard for a bit. Else I'm inside in my room.


----------



## fredbloggs02

There's no college so yeah, I pretty much stay home the whole time.


----------



## ScorpioGirl

Thank you so much for replying. I really wish I didn't stay home as much. I used to have friends.  I'm so happy someone sort of understands what I am going through.


----------



## rachelynn

I'm home all the time and have SSDI. I usually only go out for appointments like to the dentist, and counseling. If I go anywhere else it's usually only once or twice a year.
I saw that thread and thought about replying but then I felt weird, so I didn't.


----------



## TheCanadian1

ScorpioGirl said:


> Thank you so much for replying. I really wish I didn't stay home as much. I used to have friends.  I'm so happy someone sort of understands what I am going through.


You could always just go out for short little walks to get away from the house for a bit. I completely understand what you're going through though. I can leave the house more often now, and do some things on my own but I used to be terrified to go outside.

I used to have friend, even be popular... Now, I just have myself. Funny how life works...

Take care bud, you're definitely not alone in this!


----------



## InThe519

ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


I'm exactly the same way. I have a real hard time leaving the house and venturing out to outings or to even hold a job (which I don't have).

I've been in therapy for 2 years straight and on meds. I'm getting better slowly but I still get very agoraphobic when the place I DO venture off to are new or outside my safety zone.


----------



## Jayne311

I leave quite a bit but I could easily stay home for a few days straight, doing the same thing everyday, reading a few books, etc. I seem to find a lot more to do in my own home than most people.


----------



## mooncake

I understand. The only time I really leave my house is to go to lectures (can't even manage that all of the time, however) now that I'm at university. Other than that, I pretty much stay inside the house 24/7. I'm currently on a four month summer break from university, and the only times I've gone anywhere have really only been in order to go to the supermarket or when I've absolutely had to go somewhere, certainly nothing voluntarily out of my comfort zone. 

Oddly, in my early teenage years I would always try to get out as much as I could - I'd go around on buses, walk around in the evenings... all by myself (and, albeit, usually only once it was dark), but getting out nonetheless. Then, as I got older I would quite easily spend months indoors, or only venture out with my mum once a week for the food shopping. I wasn't happy about it, but I had just somehow lost that drive to force myself to go anywhere.

A big issue for me is that I have skin problems, and that really doesn't help with my agoraphobia. I think a lot of the time I would go outside just for the sake of it, but often I just don't feel up to being seen by anyone because of my appearance, so it's easier for me to just stay inside and avoid the world. I might attempt to 'get ready' by putting some makeup on in some feeble attempt to improve my appearance, but one look in the mirror and my mind will become set against any previous plans. I'll also often go to bed with the idea in mind of going out in the morning, but come the next day that just goes out the window as I just feel too anxious, and staying in doing nothing yet again becomes by far the more attractive option. However, this past week I've really become set on trying to push myself to at least leave the house 3 times a week, even if it's just walking to the high street and back. I just feel so depressed being cooped up all the time, yet it's so hard to actually change the routine.


----------



## ScorpioGirl

Phoenix87 said:


> You could always just go out for short little walks to get away from the house for a bit. I completely understand what you're going through though. I can leave the house more often now, and do some things on my own but I used to be terrified to go outside.
> 
> I used to have friend, even be popular... Now, I just have myself. Funny how life works...
> 
> Take care bud, you're definitely not alone in this!


<3


----------



## ScorpioGirl

rachelynn said:


> I'm home all the time and have SSDI. I usually only go out for appointments like to the dentist, and counseling. If I go anywhere else it's usually only once or twice a year.
> I saw that thread and thought about replying but then I felt weird, so I didn't.


This might be a little personal...but how much do you get for SSDI? I only get $1170 and that isn't really enough to get a regular size apartment. :blank


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm home most of the time but I'm not diagnosed with agoraphobia, I think it's more a case of avoidance for me. I do go out when I need to run errands for my mom or need something from the corner store but I'm not working or in school. Sometimes I go for walks when I've been in a for a while if I really feel restless, it can be nice, especially at night when it's quiet out


----------



## mrbojangles

Phoenix87 said:


> I work during the week, but when I'm not at work... I'm at home, including the weekends. Today is a PJ day!
> 
> When i've got a week off I might go out to rent a movie, or hang out in the back yard for a bit. Else I'm inside in my room.


same


----------



## Pialicious88

i stay at home all day, i forgot what my town looks like


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind

I stay home usually all day. Only going outside to smoke. I only go out if I really have to. Once in a blue moon an old friend will call and I'll go hang out with him and then not hear from him for like 4 months.


----------



## UltraShy

I don't literally stay home for weeks at a time, though going to Aldi so I have some food or picking up a prescription at Walmart as "a big day out" isn't much of an improvement over literally going nowhere.

When asked "so, what did you do today" few would be impressed with an answer like I did some grocery shopping (assuming they caught me on one of my days that included such a "big" outing).


----------



## rachelynn

ScorpioGirl said:


> This might be a little personal...but how much do you get for SSDI? I only get $1170 and that isn't really enough to get a regular size apartment. :blank


It's okay, I get $726.
Sometimes I wonder how I'd ever live alone if I wanted to, there would be no way I could afford it! :um An apartment here would be around $600-900 a month. That doesn't leave room for other bills even at the lowest price!


----------



## Pr0n

I don't even remember the last time I've been out of my house. I think last week i drove around in my car for about half an hour. No college means total isolation for me. 

And if I could get the government support i totally would get it. Nothing to be ashamed off. Mental illness is disabling just like any other illness.


----------



## Cyrus

It's nothing to be ashamed of, it's what it's there for. I too am the same way. It's not that I even get anxious to go out I just have no desire whatsoever. I last went out in June I think. You're not by yourself so don't feel you're the only one.


----------



## creativedissent

yeah I stay at home when I feel depressed/sad.. 
It's not that I don't like people or being outside or the weather.. i guess it's a habit of mine. feeling like depression is something visible to others when i go out in public, so to make a good impression, I tend to just isolate myself. Don't worry. I mean, people are fools to make fun of you for being on welfare. Just enjoy what you have.


----------



## jim_morrison

ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


Yeah I have agoraphobic tendencies too, and generally spend the vast majority of my time at home. The only time I really go out is when absolutly neccesery ie; to buy groceries, attend appointments and such.

It wasn't always like this, back when I was in school I had a close group of friends, a few girlfriends, even attended the occasional party, but after school ended, I started to get worse I guess and withdraw from society, nowdays I don't have many in real life friends.


----------



## Alison24

I quit my job back in May. I do not have agoraphobia or anything like that but I do have SA and that is enough to keep me inside. The problem is that I have two kids and I do have to get a job but I can't seem to bring myself to do it because of my anxiety.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

jim_morrison said:


> Yeah I have agoraphobic tendencies too, and generally spend the vast majority of my time at home. The only time I really go out is when absolutly neccesery ie; to buy groceries, attend appointments and such.
> 
> It wasn't always like this, back when I was in school I had a close group of friends, a few girlfriends, even attended the occasional party, but after school ended, I started to get worse I guess and withdraw from society, nowdays I don't have many in real life friends.


You said what I was going to say.


----------



## Fenren

I'm at home all day usually, except when I have appointments or have to help do the weekly grocery shopping.

It's not as if I have any friends or a special someone to go out and do stuff with, so I'm just on the PC most of the time or watching TV. My life's a joke.


----------



## Freiheit

I stay in. Sometimes a few days in a row. When there's no school, I only go out, like, once a week to run some errand, and to church. Otherwise, I have no friends and no job, and going out alone depresses me because it only reminds me of how lonely I am.


----------



## Toad Licker

I leave the house maybe once a week or two at most but only because I have to, I'd like to get out more often but I have no friends to do anything with.


----------



## shadowmask

Pretty much. I don't have any money, so no chance to drive anywhere unless my dad lets me borrow a few bucks. Which he rarely does. Naturally without any friends no one invites me anywhere, and if they did I'd probably decline. It'd still be nice though, just to have someone who enjoys my company. The lack of transportation isn't such a detriment really, even when I had a job the only times I went out were to see a movie or fish.


----------



## ScorpioGirl

rachelynn said:


> It's okay, I get $726.
> Sometimes I wonder how I'd ever live alone if I wanted to, there would be no way I could afford it! :um An apartment here would be around $600-900 a month. That doesn't leave room for other bills even at the lowest price!


Ty for answering. Actually, I used to get the same exact amount as you, even a little less. When I moved out and showed them the lease, they immediately increased it. I am positively sure you will be able to move out. I think you can probably get more than me because where I live the ssi is lower (the government pays less into it because so many people want it:roll) so I only got $715 or something around that when I first got approved. My social worker took me to see apartments and they gave me their lease. I went to the ss office and and showed it to them plus utilities and they said theyd give me around 1100. Obviously you don't need a social worker to do this, but mine just 'had' to go with me. The other option is to save for one month's rent and then move, then have them increase it.

Again thank you for answering, ahh I felt so weird asking you.:squeeze


----------



## Jayne311

Sometimes I feel like if I had one day out of the week to do nothing but sit in my pajamas and eat junk food and watch TV, I would get my "stay at home" tendencies out of my head enough for the other six days of the week, and do better when I'm out. But my family would think I was weird if I did that.


----------



## stranger25

I usually do because I have nowhere to go really. I hate not having friends. I might go to community college next year and start getting out more.


----------



## jk3456

I would stay home except I am taking college courses. But if I wasn't I would stay in my room all day listening to music.


----------



## Misanthropic

When I'm not working, yes.


----------



## Sportsfan

I have a job during the week, but on weekends I'm mostly at home. Being visually impaired doesn't help much either; it's not like I can just get up and go wherever I please. SA has really limited my social life, so finding a driver is always difficult. I eventually want to move to a big city so I can have more freedom.


----------



## cwpc

I work out of a home office . So unless I really have to I stay here most of the time. And when I do have to go travel for work it painstaking( 2 or 3 times a month) . I have been trying to get the courage to look for a job (One where I am actually in an office with people ) but I just don't .


----------



## Keith

I spend alot of my time in because i have nothing to do, I'm also on ssdi. I dont currently have agoraphobia, i did experience it for a while a couple years back. I wouldn't leave the house even going to the store was a big anxious project and i put it off as long as I could. I'm alot better now but still have really bad anxiety, today i was thinking about how much my anxiety imprisons me it really made me sad.


----------



## millyxox

I stay at home all day & it's VERY boring.I try to organize outings with my friends but some of them invent excuses or just cancel last minute (they have isssues too). I get depression over the summer because everyone is having a fun time except for me.


----------



## mysterioussoul

i stay home a lot more these days since i quit my job. most of the time all day. i try to motivated myself to at least go to the library but lately i've been so lazy and unmotivated.

i only go out during the week if i have appointments or to go grocery shopping. sometimes i go out on the weekends and that usually just involves shopping or seeing a movie.


----------



## Joe

ive went out with freinds once in the past 3 years (that was in april or something) i think ivebeen out once in the summer holidays so far, twice after today. Both with family. Normally i just sit around the house on the computer hoping that things would go back like they used to be. Before high school i had little worries about anything, now im too scared to go out normally and always picture worst-case scenarios.


----------



## rachelynn

ScorpioGirl said:


> Ty for answering. Actually, I used to get the same exact amount as you, even a little less. When I moved out and showed them the lease, they immediately increased it. I am positively sure you will be able to move out. I think you can probably get more than me because where I live the ssi is lower (the government pays less into it because so many people want it:roll) so I only got $715 or something around that when I first got approved. My social worker took me to see apartments and they gave me their lease. I went to the ss office and and showed it to them plus utilities and they said theyd give me around 1100. Obviously you don't need a social worker to do this, but mine just 'had' to go with me. The other option is to save for one month's rent and then move, then have them increase it.
> 
> Again thank you for answering, ahh I felt so weird asking you.:squeeze


_"When I moved out and showed them the lease, they immediately increased it."_ I didn't know you could do that! I've had SSDI for 2 years now. And thanks for the idea.


----------



## successful

yup, i stay home most of the time, actually i been inside for the last 4 days lol. i'll go to the grocery store or walmart about twice of week to get something but that's about it


----------



## Crosby

rachelynn said:


> _"When I moved out and showed them the lease, they immediately increased it."_ I didn't know you could do that! I've had SSDI for 2 years now. And thanks for the idea.


According to ScorpioGirl she gets SSI which isn't SSDI. The only time your SSDI will increase is if there is a cost-of-living adjustment and that happens in January of each year. At least that's the way I understand it.


----------



## ktbare

Apart from the fact I am now studying during the week I stay at home alone most of the time. I never used to go out if unaccompanied, I am now out of my comfort zone and catching public transport and all so pretty proud of myself .


----------



## layitontheline

I have a part-time job, but other than that I'm always at home. I start to go insane if I don't leave the house for a few days though, so I really need to get a real job or go back to school. Blah.


----------



## rachelynn

Crosby said:


> According to ScorpioGirl she gets SSI which isn't SSDI. The only time your SSDI will increase is if there is a cost-of-living adjustment and that happens in January of each year. At least that's the way I understand it.


Hmm okay, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## stitchdoll

I do .. same as you. but i try not to. 

Usually the longest i can stay at home is 2 or 3 days straight. But i would try to find excuses for myself to take a walk outside every other day.. 

I'm the kind who is if i stay at home for a long period of time, i will get very lazy and prolly sleep all day.. i had experiences like this before.. so i try to avoid staying at home for a long period of time. What's more my mum doesn't allow me to stay at home all day..


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Yeah, I very rarely go out anymore. If I do, it's to the store or to school. I never go to parties or anything, because I'm never invited. 

On the other hand, I'm helping some online friends move stuff on Saturday, so that'll be an escapism from my boring life.


----------



## euphoria

Yeah, I stay home all the time. Literally. The only time I leave the house is for psychiatric appointments. Before today I hadn't left the house in probably over a week. It's not so much agoraphobia as an almost complete lack of motivation, interest or emotion. There's also SA.


----------



## Belshazzar

Sometimes I know I won't be able to go outside because all I'll be able to think about is getting back home. It seems almost like a mild form of agoraphobia, but it happens too rarely to actually be agoraphobia.

Other times, I just need a rest or I'll get so caught up in something that I spend all day on it, which often includes not going out, forgetting to eat, and forgetting to wear pants. It's funny to me, but, of course, these two things look the same to other people. Usually leads to a scenario like this:

"So what'd you do today?"

Outside: "Meh, nothing really."
Inside: "Holy ****, I just read 20 papers on string theory and learned about how the universe might have 13 dimensions and how all matter might be the product of tiny oscillating "strings!"


----------



## Georgina 22

I don't work or go to college. I am unemployed. But I don't like to stay at home all the time. I'll have a day when I stay at home. then I get bored and can't stand it, so I have to get out of the house. Even if it's just going to the local supermarket to buy junk food for the sake of leaving the house for a few hours haha. I also like going for walks down to my local lake. Even when I am depressed/sad I don't like to stay indoors, I prefer to go for a walk


----------



## EmptyRoom

I do...
At the same time it feels comforting...yet it is a cage...


----------



## toughcookie

I have agoraphobic tendencies, but they have only taken control of me a couple of times because the consequences were terrible. The more I hide from the world, the worse it gets. So I maintain my job and some sort of basic social life and remain semi-permanently uncomfortable :afr


----------



## FallenofTrack

I tend to stay home all day. When I was in my late teens/early twenties, I would go to the mall, movies, and the library or to a cafe, just so I could say that I at least went somewhere during the day. But after a while, I really became a homebody. I barely go out these days, except if I need something from across the street at the store, from where I live. I'll also go out with my boyfriend to the store or maybe to get a bite to eat, when he has his days off from work. But other than those reasons, I am at home. I want to get a job but I really don't like my appearance enough to apply for jobs and go to interviews. I actually want to do freelance proofreading work, so I can get some use out of that English Lit. degree that I have, but I haven't had any luck so far in finding anything online.


----------



## SAgirl

stranger25 said:


> I usually do because I have nowhere to go really. I hate not having friends.


Ditto. I hate not having friends, too.


----------



## emptybottle2

...


----------



## fredbloggs02

I know it's impossible to meet people, I am also at home all the time, or at least when I don't see the point in going out to read somewhere or go on bullet runs to Tescos.


Hey if we all lived up eachothers streets we'd be the most popular kids in town, every one of us::clap

anyone know fun things to do by yourself for people watching purposes? I've been thinking maybe this alone will get me accustomed to seeing what goes on without actually becoming a loud, angry, vulgar part of it. That would be nice I feel, a bitter second to actually meeting some of you people though.


----------



## kosherpiggy

You call me Hermit the Frog


----------



## milo001

The longest time i have been on my house and never going out at all is more than 3 months.I'm jobless and now i'm going out just for lunch and dinner but with my parents though.Sometimes i'll go down(i'm staying in flats) and walk around the neighbourhood with the stray dogs near the area.Home is my only comfort zone.


----------



## pita

Yeah. I used to blame it on the fact that I lived in an isolated subdivision on the edge of a small town, but I moved to the city and I'm still a hermit. I try to come up with excuses to leave the house, but the only ones I act on are shopping excursions to the grocery store and visits to the chickens at a nearby fake urban farm thingie.


----------



## b52ms

This forum is great because it is very isolating being home and thinking that EVERYONE else in the world is out having a great time. 
I have social anxiety to the point where friends get so mad at me because I'll make plans an almost always break them. If I have an appt at 4pm I will stress all day about it and then usually cancel. Then I feel relieved I don't have to go, but then guilty too because its so ridiculous.

I also experience intense anxiety when I hear someone coming up the porch and to the door... it could be anybody. I just don't feel like entertaining anyone and it really pisses me off if someone just stops over. Even if they call and say they're on their way I'm annoyed.

Grocery shopping is probably my only "out", and even then I run up and down the aisles to get it done, avoid anyone I know in the store, and get home asap.

So... this is my first post. I'm looking forward to browsing the site because it does make me feel better that I'm not the only one sitting here.

Current Meds:
Venlafaxine - 300 or 450mgs/day
Lorazapam - prescribed up to six per day, but I take 5 at a time
Ambien - 12.5 at bedtime for sleep


----------



## Lovesick Loner

ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


I sometimes stay in for days at a time, but never weeks. I was just laid off for the second time, so I've been staying in a lot more and feeling terrible about myself. Trust me, you're definitely not alone.

I need to go outside just to be out in the open air and and feel the sunlight. I like going for hikes and riding my bike. I don't have agoraphobia in the sense that I am afraid something dreadful will happen to me like I'll die in a car crash or something. I just get very anxious about having to interact with random strangers, and I know I don't have to do that in my house.


----------



## Lovesick Loner

pita said:


> the only ones I act on are shopping excursions to the grocery store and visits to the chickens at a nearby fake urban farm thingie.


Tell me more about the fake urban farm thingie with chickens. That sounds borderline comical. Please tell me the chickens are plastic and move around on a mecnanical track with piped-in clucking noises, that would just make my day. lol


----------



## quietgal

Yeah, I have been this past month. For the first time since I was in high school I didn't have a job this summer. My motivation is at an all time low and my SA is just getting worse and worse. I've been avoiding the few friends and family that I have out of shame and hatred for myself. You're definitely not alone.


----------



## Malarkatron

I definitely have agoraphobia(not really severe), I have a job I've been there 4 years so that place I'm fairly comfortable with(and its literally 5 minutes from my house). But other places I will only go very reluctantly, the anxiety builds and builds and builds and then once I get there its always like "well this isn't as bad as I thought" most of the time though the anxiety wins over. And now I got my sisters wedding coming up...yea not too excited because I *have* to go since I'm in it. 

Usually when I'm not working I'm home, either playing some instrument or listening to music. I've probably watched like 15 movies in the last month.


----------



## jessckuh

I stayed in the house for 3years once. Only time I went out was with my grandma and even then I held onto her for dear life because I was THAT terrified. I didnt look anyone in the face and forgot how to talk to ppl. 

I still stay home a lot, my sisters out now raving the town. I didnt really start actually hanging out till I met my boyfriend and even then it was very uncomfortable but being out the house is good for you.


----------



## sociallyretarded

I can't bear to stay home for even a few days, because I end up feeling extremely depressed. Like today, I've been sitting my arse on the computer for hours, but I'm too tired to go out and do something.


----------



## heyJude

Yeah, I basically stay home all day now that school is out and I don't have a job. I feel pretty useless laying around doing nothing, so I usually try to be helpful around the house with all the chores- mainly cleaning and making beds. I don't mind it. The cleaning, that is. 

I live in a fairly small town, so there's not too many places to go unless I want to go grocery shopping or out to eat. There are days when I want to get out of the house, so I'll just go to Target or the local mall. I don't like staying home all the time. I usually go four days, and then it's like...I have to get out of here.


----------



## SAgirl

I usually stay home, but I left the house twice this week and I did a number of social things. It felt great!


----------



## Violets

I've been staying home far too often lately. I thought that having the summer off from teaching would be so amazingly relaxing (as long as I could make my money stretch). It was at first, and in many ways I'm less stressed since I basically have no schedule. However, I find myself becoming more and more withdrawn and less motivated to do anything. While at work I was forced to interact with people (something I was glad to get a break from), now I find that going out for a coffee feels like too much social exposure. I'm going to try to start taking walks and maybe go to the library more often.


----------



## mbp86

Yes, I actually prefer days that I have to go to work.


----------



## low

Pretty much. I go to the gym, little social activity after that.

I've gotten more used to handling my time (too much of it) and keeping myself busy, but I don't exactly enjoy the lifestyle. I'd far rather work and in turn be to go out and buy/do stuff, even if just by myself.


----------



## artgeek25

I stay home just about every day. The only time I go out is when im with someone I trust alot but even then im still extremely nervous and paranoid.


----------



## fc045

When I stuck at home with no goals or plans and no friends to talk to at all, it felt miserable. 

A suggestion, try gym membership. Someone told me homeless people who still get a support check can at least take showers in the gym. Interesting aside, I don't mean anything by that about people with SA. Sometimes I don't feel as bad when there are real homeless people doing just that. For SA people, going to the gym can be therapeutic. People don't usually bother you. The burn and "pain" from overextending muscles can offset anxiety for a while. SA people can stay physically close to other people mostly strangers and can actively do something physical at the moment (kindof like CBT?). The only problem is that everyone sees you there, and you see everyone else. But again, for the most part, people don't bother you and this is at least some exposure for SA. But it's only social by choice. It's not like standing around a cocktail party looking to talk or join a group conversation. The main activity is exercising and not necessarily yapping. The staff usually are friendly. (if not, change gyms) and the staff watch the area, so they make sure people are not harassed or funny stuff going on. A more modern gym has tv's on the machines, and some have movie rooms with cardio machines also.


----------



## ShylybutSmiley

I'm only home all day because I live in the country and don't have a vehicle to get out. I always feel better after I've been out for a couple hours a few days a week. Even if it's not to socialize.


----------



## fredbloggs02

Yeah sure I'm on a 7-8 week stint since Christmas as we speak. I left the house hmmmm 3 times in that time on little errands. I've missed 3 weeks of college soon to be 4 but that is the limit! Next week I'm forcing yself back into it whatever my unconscious has to say. I like to chip away at my social goals. I think it's high time I start attending a regular social anxiety support group although wouldn't do it right away. My plan....

1. Drive to the place then leave maybe peek into the main hallway where it's held but drive to it.

2. Drive to it and maybe listen in a bit by the door, see what happens.

3. If all goes well keep going back and maybe even attend one if I feel comfortable or a brave feeling takes me. 

What I want is to get out of the house and mix with some people I find interesting. I'm terrifiedof the idea but I want to get used to it because it's what I want.


----------



## Blujay13

Basically yes. I would stay home for weeks at a time too if I didn't have to go to school everyday.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

One summer I stayed in my house for an entire month. I don't have agoraphobia though. I'm just extremely introverted.


----------



## unreasonable man

I have agoraphobia, when I'm going through panic attacks I absolutely cannot go very far. I also have some social anxiety, especially around people my own age (young to mid 20s) who are a lot more successful than me, so that doesn't help. I try to get out whenever I can, but I don't have too many friends who are very patient with my anxiety disorder. I actually really want to be in school, I got into a very good university straight out of high school but had to rescind my admission because I started going into daily panic attacks about 3 weeks before classes were to start. I want to do something productive, I consider myself a good natured person and really want to do something in my community that's positive. I want a job where I can make things that people use. I am just unable to do anything at the moment, I'm disabled by my condition. It is something I work with every day, so that someday I can be on my feet. I hate to see people who are able but unwilling.


----------



## Kipepeo Girl

I am agoraphobic. I'm at home pretty much all day, every day. They only time I go out is if I go to the shop (about two minutes' walk), which I do about three times a week. Sometimes I go to town with my mum, but that's about it.


----------



## Deadlock

I work part time so I leave the house to go to work. I also enjoy the drive because it's an hour drive and I at least get to be out even if its stuck in traffic alone in my car listening to music.

But once I get home or on my off days I'm usually in my room for the entire day. I chat with a few friends on Facebook or through texts but never usually make an attempt to actually meet up with them since I feel more comfortable alone.

Sometimes my friends invite me out but I always make some kind of excuse not to go because I have no idea who the other people are and what kind of place we're going to be at. And when I do agree to hang out I end up canceling last minute.

I do go out here and there with a friend that I know very well to a restaurant or a bar, but I'm very uneasy about striking conversations with others and being social. It's very frustrating.


----------



## Arisa1536

Yeah been at home a lot recently, far too much and i do not like it but everyone i know is always sooooo busy :mum its annoying


----------



## Tessabelle

the last time i left the apartment was approximately 2 weeks ago. i hardly ever leave my room too.. but i wanna go out! just kind of lack the courage to.. besides, i won't have much to do if i were to go out... currently in the midst of looking for a part time job. hope i'll find one soon.


----------



## jimmythekid

I'm on welfare too. When I'm depressed I just stay in my room with the curtains drawn and watch tv. I am depressed a lot. Weeks or months at a time.


----------



## polardude18

I also spend a lot of my time at home, I do not currently go to school or have any kind of job so I really do not do anything. I could be at home for a week at a time and it never bothers me.


----------



## TheDaffodil

I don't but when confronted with an anxious situation _I wish I could_.
I used to.


----------



## Liana

I only leave the house for appointments and groceries, but I think I'm going to order my groceries online. I lost my job in the fall, and when I am outside I can't stop crying. It's just all too overwhelming.


----------



## losttheforce

I have tendency to do this, a shrink report stated agoraphobia as an issue. I am making a concious effort to break free from this (except for today) lol. 

I noticed noone has mentioned my problem. If I stay home for 2 days or more in a row, when I finally do have to go out, wether it be to the grocery store or an appointment, it usualy results in a panic attack or very close to one.

But this doesn't happen if I keep myself out there, almost desensitises me. I really get severe cabin fever. When I finally go out everything seems fast and my heart races, I am terrified a neighbour will come out and talk to me before I get in my car, I am a mess at times, thankfully there is help out there. Unfortunately I am too afraid to ring to make an appointment.


----------



## anonymid

Yeah, I stay at home all day, too. No job, no school; supported by my mom.


----------



## TheNoisyGhost

Besides working a small part time job I'm home all the time. But it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Dying note

At home all day now. No longer working and when I was it wasn't long enough to make much of a difference. I have a lot to fill my time with though. I have far too many songs to finish now to complain about having the time at home to work on them...lol


----------



## OtherGlove

Ive been like that for about 3-4 months now. Its exactly when the bakery I was working at closed down, and I had to move. Its been downhill ever since. Well not even downhill, more like this unchanging recycled daily routine. Groundhog day. I also sleep like once every 3 days. 
I really just hate where I live, and baking bread is the only job thats ever made me happy. Its sort of calming to me. It's hard to do it for a living if you're not in the city.


----------



## Knocturnal

I do way to much than i like i want to go out i want and need to find a job its so hard though funny thing is i know talking about it wont held nada but yea... im sure alot of you know how that is wanting something but being held back by this unseen force.


----------



## VCL XI

3 years and counting.


----------



## antonina

On Saturday when I am off from work, sometimes I am so tired I have no desire to go anywhere.


----------



## someguy8

Havent left my house in 2 1/2 years. Dont get welfare since i just live with my parents. People always say i have agoraphobia but i dont really think so. Ive just given up.


----------



## justagirl9

Currently I leave my house about twice a week since I still haven't tried to work again. In the summer I try to take little walks around town and get out more but now it's too cold for that. Plus I make very little money & really the only reason for me to go out is to buy things so I just feel 2X as bad when I do.


----------



## LonerGirl

This is my first post on this site and I'm glad someone started this topic. I've been dealing with social anxiety as long as I can remember. I consider myself more of a loner the older I get. When I'm not working, I'm home just hanging out. I feel most comfortable here, like I can be myself. When I'm in public so many times I just feel like people are watching me and I can't relax. It's totally irrational. I always feel comfortable at home. But on the weekends I don't have the energy to do anything. I wish I could just get out of this rut.


----------



## nycdude

Yes, i stayed home all day today,and yesterday and maybe tomorrow, but i might go out to get some new clothes that i really need. On weekdays i attend school so i go out more, but if i had friends i might have gone out more on weekends.


----------



## XWillowX

I stay at home all day for days on end ...i cant leave the house with out my husband and thats only if we have an appointment


----------



## cassiopeia

ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


im in the same situation. i stay home all the time. i read, watch tv or get on the internet. i leave to go to the library once a week or once every two weeks. i go to doc or dentist appts or the occasional family event. but thats about it. i hate when people i havent seen in while ask me what im up to or whats new? cause i never have a good response cause i dont really have a life. there are a few people that are always trying to get me outta the house but i usually would rather just stay home. its safer there & im comfortable there.


----------



## Squirrelevant

I can leave the house but I most often avoid it and spend most of my waking hours online. Looking for work has basically been out of the question, so I also get government support.


----------



## Shizuko

If I could, I would stay inside the house forever. But my parents make me go out, plus I have to go to school...


----------



## gnomespunk

I don't tend to leave the house unless I have to. I did have really bad agrophobia like yours when I was younger but then I got a bit more self confidence in simple, petty things like getting my hair done more often. I feel a bit dumb that that made a difference but i'm glad it did.


----------



## That guy over there

I stay at home all day every weekend but school means that I have to get out.
on school holidays I stay home for days without leaving the house and if its the summer holidays I will be inside for weeks unless my parents make me go somewhere.

One of my mates were complaining that he had no life, I laughed in my head because he has so much more of a life compared to me.


----------



## Hello22

I used to stay at home alot and not bother venturing out, but by doing that, it makes SA alot worse when you do go out. The more you try and get out (even going for a walk) the less anxious you'll feel when you do have to go out. Just my thought..


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

The only reason I leave the house is to go to school. After school I come right back home. The only place I shop regularly is at Wal-Mart because I can grab everything I need at one place. And it's just across the street.

I remember the days in high school when I'd walk home with my friends. They'd all go to someones house but something in my mind just forced me to go home. They liked me less because of that. I didn't know about SA at the time.


----------



## softshock11

home is my comfort zone for the past couple months
but i go to school 4 days a week now... and i'll go out only if i *push* myself enough to finish an errand.

i wish i had a job so i don't have to be home all the time and have something to make me get out and feel better about my time:roll


----------



## Whackadoodle

*I stay home too*

I am the same way. I only leave if I have to. That's usually to see my doctors.

I hate leaving my house. Once a month I leave to go to the grocery store, in addition to the doctor appointments.


----------



## Melissax3

I don't believe I have agoraphobia but I do rarely leave the house. I'm not in school nor do I work at the moment and the friends I have are so busy with school, work, boyfriends, babies etc so I rarely see them anymore. 

When I sit and think about it (which is often because what the else do I have to do besides sit and think) it makes me feel awful. I feel like the most pathetic human being on the planet. And then I listen to some sad music and cry lol.


----------



## BluePhoenix54

Melissax3 said:


> I don't believe I have agoraphobia but I do rarely leave the house. I'm not in school nor do I work at the moment and the friends I have are so busy with school, work, boyfriends, babies etc so I rarely see them anymore.
> 
> When I sit and think about it (which is often because what the else do I have to do besides sit and think) it makes me feel awful. I feel like the most pathetic human being on the planet. And then I listen to some sad music and cry lol.


:squeeze:hug
I'm sure you're nowhere near pathetic, now or ever.


----------



## Melissax3

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :squeeze:hug
> I'm sure you're nowhere near pathetic, now or ever.


Thanks BluePhoenix, it's nice to hear that every now and then lol.


----------



## BluePhoenix54

Melissax3 said:


> Thanks BluePhoenix, it's nice to hear that every now and then lol.


You're welcome. :b


----------



## biancanics

I like to stay at home all the time but work makes me stay out all the time...


----------



## secretlyshecries

> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support.


Yeah, I'm always impressed on this site when I see people saying they have full time jobs. Right now I just can't imagine having one but I suppose we're all at different levels with our SA.. not to mention some people _have _to work I guess, no matter how bad their SA is. I'm just fortunate enough to have parents I can rely on (not that I really want to; I'd like to be more independent).



> Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one


On this site? Of course not. :b It changes for me. Sometimes I can stay home for days at a time-- weeks, at one point. But then I start to feel like I'm gonna go crazy from being cooped up. It might very well be progress because once upon a time I had zero desire to so much as step outside, and I was 'jokingly' called a hermit by family. Now I'm thinking back trying to remember a time when I spent a whole week at home but I can't.

I've been forcing myself to go out though, as my own sort of 'exposure therapy', I guess. And I really do feel like it's working. I mean, I walked through the park today, still having a few nagging thoughts about the people around me ('are they looking at me? talking about me?'), but the fact that I could walk past them at _all _is huge for me. A few years ago I would've been too scared to even set foot in that park at such a busy time.

Right now I get government support too so don't worry so much. There are plenty of others like us. I recommend slowly going out more and more. I started off just walking around my own area, where I was more comfortable because there were less people. Now I walk right into busy areas in town. I've always had this terrible habit of crossing the road when I see people up ahead or turning in the opposite direction. Lately I've been making myself go the way that is _more _crowded. That way I really feel like I'm attacking my anxiety head on.


----------



## antcam08

i've been experiencing agoraphobia for as long as i can recall, but it's worsened significantly in the last year. i've missed an entire month of class because of it. i try to leave my apt 2-3 times a week, and even then it's only at night.:afr


----------



## mysterioussoul

*


Melissax3 said:



I don't believe I have agoraphobia but I do rarely leave the house. I'm not in school nor do I work at the moment and the friends I have are so busy with school, work, boyfriends, babies etc so I rarely see them anymore.

Click to expand...

*


Melissax3 said:


> *
> When I sit and think about it (which is often because what the else do I have to do besides sit and think) it makes me feel awful. I feel like the most pathetic human being on the planet. And then I listen to some sad music and cry lol.*




ditto. even though my previous job was bad i shouldn't have quit before i found another one. at least it got me out of the house and socialising with people and also an income.

now i'm unemployed and have no direction. i rarely leave the house unless it's to do errands and go out on the weekends. i should make an effort to go to the library and study for my own enjoyment though.

even though i'm embarrassed about it but i have to go on government support because they would actually help me look for work and also i would be more motivated to go out because i'd be obligated to attend meetings.

i feel extremely depressed and suicidal during the weekdays. i'm at home doing nothing productive and wasting my youth. i have time to dwell on how pathetic i am and it's taking an emotional and mental toll on me.


----------



## Antis

Aside from college, yes I do. Except for maybe the odd few times.


----------



## Melissax3

mysterioussoul said:


> i'm at home doing nothing productive and wasting my youth. i have time to dwell on how pathetic i am and it's taking an emotional and mental toll on me.


These 2 sentences sum up my life at the moment pretty much. I actually just got into a fight with my sister about my non productiveness. Everyone around me thinks i'm just some lazy p.o.s. My sister actually told me that she thinks it's time I "go to a mental institution". While I see myself as mental I don't see myself mental enough for an institution lol.


----------



## Morke

That thing that people have that makes them want to get up and go out -- I just don't seem to have it. If I went out, I don't know what I'd do or where I'd go. Outside is either too dark and cold or way too sunny and bright. I'm afraid I'd run into someone I know and they'd ask me what I've been up to. I don't have any money to buy anything or do anything fun. Bad things seem to happen every time I leave my comfort zone. On the few occasions that I go anywhere, I feel completely drained and exhausted when I get back.

It seems like ages have passed. I live like a block away from the grade school I went to when I was a kid and I can hear the kids playing in the playground during the day sometimes. It's crazy to think about how many kids have passed through that playground in the six years I've been living like this and that some of them would be teenagers by now. I'm basically a ghost at this point -- the world has forgotten about me and I'm bound to this house, doomed to dwell here forever as the rest of the world progresses without me.

Time moves really quickly when you don't go anywhere. It's just sleeping then getting up when I've slept enough that my head hurts, then occupying myself in some way until I can't keep my eyes open anymore, then repeating the cycle, watching the sun rise and set and the seasons change and repeat themselves, all through the same window. My existence has no point and every minute is wasted. I feel like a prisoner... I _am _a prisoner. Other people risk their lives for freedom but I just piss mine away. I wish I could give my life to someone who could use it and who would appreciate it.


----------



## ghost cat

I'm at home the majority of the time. I don't work or study atm. I was diagnosed with agoraphobia a few years back, and on the rare occasions that I'm out of the house I'm always accompanied by someone. I find it very uncomfortable being outside around ppl, so if I'm out I prefer to be in nature. I'd probably never leave the house tho if I had my way. Hubby has to force me to get out there most of the time.


----------



## Cosmic

I was diagnosed with agoraphobia, but I don't think it was an accurate diagnosis, because all of my fear regarding going out stems from my SA. I don't like to leave my house even to go on short walks because I think people are watching me from their windows. It's frustrating because I really love being outside and I so badly want to be actively involved in the world and to interact with other people. Right now the only times I ever go out are to take out the garbage and to go to therapy.


----------



## gsinger

b52ms said:


> This forum is great because it is very isolating being home and thinking that EVERYONE else in the world is out having a great time.
> I have social anxiety to the point where friends get so mad at me because I'll make plans an almost always break them. If I have an appt at 4pm I will stress all day about it and then usually cancel. Then I feel relieved I don't have to go, but then guilty too because its so ridiculous.
> 
> I also experience intense anxiety when I hear someone coming up the porch and to the door... it could be anybody. I just don't feel like entertaining anyone and it really pisses me off if someone just stops over. Even if they call and say they're on their way I'm annoyed.
> 
> Grocery shopping is probably my only "out", and even then I run up and down the aisles to get it done, avoid anyone I know in the store, and get home asap.
> 
> So... this is my first post. I'm looking forward to browsing the site because it does make me feel better that I'm not the only one sitting here.
> 
> Current Meds:
> Venlafaxine - 300 or 450mgs/day
> Lorazapam - prescribed up to six per day, but I take 5 at a time
> Ambien - 12.5 at bedtime for sleep


I feel so close to what you have described. I have been at home now most of the time for the past few years. My boyfriend has researched books and vitamins and juices to try to help me and I have to say the vitamins helped when I had the money for them. Recently he lost his job and I want to get a job so bad but I can't make myself go. I sent a resume and got a call within an hour and an interview the next day (I'm a Licensed Massage Therapist 11yrs now which sounds great on paper except for the fact that during most of the years I have only worked sporadically :afr ) ...anyway, I ended up having to cancel the interview because I was hyperventilating and everything. I felt so stupid and worthless. My boyfriend is so great to me but I know he has to be frustrated. I'm just trying to take the first step again. About 4 yrs ago I went through a divorce and worked 2 jobs and supported myself and now I just can't seem to force myself out of the house. I can't even afford medication right now and my Dr wants me to file for disability to get help. I'm honestly afraid to go to the office to get the paper work. Idk what to do. :afr P.S. I'm new here and sorry if this is so long!


----------



## Tess4u

Melissax3 said:


> These 2 sentences sum up my life at the moment pretty much. I actually just got into a fight with my sister about my non productiveness. Everyone around me thinks i'm just some lazy p.o.s. My sister actually told me that she thinks it's time I "go to a mental institution". While I see myself as mental I don't see myself mental enough for an institution lol.


I hate that generalization that were just lazy, my father always has a problem with me staying at home, and ever since ive been prescribed my meds my brother seriously thinks im mental and tells me the same thing when we argue...ugh siblings! Since I finished one of my classes I've literally just been in my house for the past 3 weeks. There are very rare occasions where I venture out and try to have "fun" but I have to be accompanied or in a car cause something about cars make me feel more safer then walking or taking the bus.


----------



## Bl00no

I'm still in school, but I'm awful in the holidays, haha. 
I think the worst I can manage is a week, then I just get too depressed. I'll go walking with my mum or by myself (rarely) just for an excuse to wear some none pyjama clothes and taste fresh air again! xD
Visiting my dad too is a good excuse to leave the house and clean up my act.  He only lives round the corner so it's easy enough.
I'm lucky to have them. I don't think I would go out without my parents. :|


----------



## Tom1210

Yeah im the same, whenever im not in college or work im at home usualy bored as hell lol.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I think I have left the house only a handful of times in the last month. I also feel anxious taking out the garbage or cleaning snow off my car, anything that the neighbors can see. In other apartments it was so bad that I let the garbage pile up and that made everything worse. Thankfully here the dumpster is very close to the door and if I'm in a particularly nervous mood I wait until the middle of the night. I do NOT want to end up living like that again.

When I do get sick of it I usually have a few places I can go. I'll go to a few particular stores or if it is a weeknight I may go to the movies, especially if it is late and there is no one there. Sometimes I will just drive to the library, park at the edge of the lot away from everyone else and next to the woods, and just sit there. I'll roll the windows down if it's nice and just relax, or write, or read.

Over the years I have come up with certain things that I am comfortable doing so that I can actually function in life, but I rarely change my routine and doing so really bothers me.


----------



## crlsgrc

Hi Guys, this is my first post and I stay home most of the day. I'm on SSI and have 1 friend that's a girl and she has been wanting to see me for over 10 years and I keep telling her that I'll visit her but I never do. I'm afraid I'll let her down for not be the same person I was when In was High School. 

I do get out everyday or I'll go crazy but I do things that avoid people, like I'll go through the drive through to get something to eat instead of go inside. And if I go to the supermarket I rush and get a few things and race home. The only socializing I do is go to my parents every few days. I don't like T.V so I spend all day on the Internet. Since I like the Internet I started a Home Based Business and It's going well. It gives me something to look forward to. Anyway, it's good to be here.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

I have agoraphobia in a way, but I'm slowly breaking out of that. Still I can deal with my normal SA just fine.

I'm close to being normal... its so nice.

Once I feel independent, I'll feel more human.


----------



## SociallyBroken

:stu , I have not left my house in 2 weeks ...


----------



## i just want luv

I cant remember the last time I left.


----------



## nycdude

Tom1210 said:


> Yeah im the same, whenever im not in college or work im at home usualy bored as hell lol.


Me too.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

ugh I hate to admit this but Im Home all day........ I have SAD and Depression, I feel like im wasting my days away from fear of idk what anymore, Does anyone else just get this feeling inside that keeps you from leaving? I know my mind is just over reacting but its the thoughts that keep me at bay. Its weird, I dont hate people... nor do I hate getting out because I do when I can but Its the thought of being alone through this, I can do anything with someone I know around me or a familar face in the same area, makes me feel safer. Makes me feel like I can breathe and calm down. Im actually a funny, talkable person once you get me out with the right crowd or the right place. I guess it goes back to my SAD, that everyone is judging me, well hate me because I have depression, I will only bring them down because of my negative thinking. I know this isnt true at all, so why cant I get out? :/


----------



## krista91

yeah I only have uni in 3 days a week, so if Iäm not in uni, I'm always at home.


----------



## yes

Yes and it sickens me. I want to be so much more than that, somebody who networks and does events on a regular basis. I don't care about friends or socializing, I just want to be one of those "I'm doing [event one for charity]/event 2/event 3,etc]."


----------



## kenny87

i do, of course its raining right now so I couldn't go out if I wanted.


----------



## Narcissistic Pundit

yes said:


> I want to be so much more than that, somebody who networks and does events on a regular basis. I don't care about friends or socializing, I just want to be one of those "I'm doing [event one for charity]/event 2/event 3,etc]."


Might I recommend reading _The Art of Being: Recapturing the Self_ by French philosopher *Catherine Laroze*. You might be able to find it at your local library (that's where I stumbled upon it), or you can find it online (here's a link for info).

It makes a good argument that there is no need to be constantly _doing_, and there is much to benefit from simply _being_. We live in a world where even when people are relaxing and not doing anything, it is only so that they can be more effective at _doing_ later on. The book argues that this drive to be constantly _doing_ is a flaw of modern society, and to be truly happy and content one must learn to simply _be_ for the sake of _being_.

I gained a lot from that book. It's an easy and relaxing read. I highly recommend it to everybody.


----------



## d93

i leave the house only to go for a drive. i stay in the car as well. my parents always tells me theres no bars on the door. i can leave whenever...but with no friends and me leaving school...theres nowhere to go. 

I've lost around 8 kilos...when i'm depressed i don't eat. i woke up today at 2pm, now its 3:47 and i havent left my room at all.


----------



## ont6

yeah i do sometimes but when i stay inside i feel guilty.


----------



## wavy3

Well, I stay home most of the time. I go out about once or twice a week and only because I feel like I should. I just don't have the desire to go out. I never used to be like this, but...ever since I graduated high school, I've become a little...yeah.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

wavy3 said:


> Well, I stay home most of the time. I go out about once or twice a week and only because I feel like I should. I just don't have the desire to go out. I never used to be like this, but...ever since I graduated high school, I've become a little...yeah.


Makes sense, like right now I have almost no SA what so ever, and I don't feel the need to go out, I'm used to just being little ol' me. =3


----------



## beherit

I use to stay home a lot more and it was really holding my life back. Im going to college this year and also looking for a better job, its something i should have done years ago, it took a lot to get to this point but you just have to will yourself and not let your disorder keep you from living your life. I find that just going out little by little helps, eventually you can do more of it. Its what has worked for me.


----------



## Ramondo

Cosmic said:


> I was diagnosed with agoraphobia, but I don't think it was an accurate diagnosis, because all of my fear regarding going out stems from my SA.


That's possible. I have the same problems leaving the house (Sometimes I only even collect my mail from my letterbox once a week, and I do that at midnight!). 
I'd like to do some gardening, but I can't let myself be seen in my yard.

Anyhow, the funny thing is that every two weeks or so when I run out of groceries, esp. cat food, I get dressed and drive to the supermarket, and once I'm there I can generally walk around and do things without much anxiety - I suppose because it's like work, a chore, I'm not there to socialise with other shoppers. For me, that's a main difference between SA and agoraphobia.


----------



## Breathing Sludge

Yes...well I work all week long. Get two days off like most people. but on those two days I stay home all day unless I MUST go somewhere. It sucks. I really wish there was something to do or someone wanted to hang out with me.


----------



## Shooting Star

I haven't left the house since August.

I didn't realise that it had been that long


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

If I ever leave the house, It's at night, In the middle of the night. No one out to bother me on the road or in the store. I can stay indoors for a week and feel fine. I'm not afraid of being outdoors, Such as an agoraphobic, But I just stay away from people.


----------



## trendyfool

I used to stay home all the time...last summer was so bad. I've changed that though and I really look forward to getting out and doing exciting things, now. But I totally understand the feeling of dread, I used to feel that way all the time when I would leave the house even for a few moments.


----------



## cgj93

been in house for a while now. months.


----------



## polardude18

I really do not leave the house very much, I have a therapist whom I see about once a week, and I go to the store occasionally with my parents and I go to church, other than that I really do not leave my house very much, I am not a huge fan of leaving the houe lol.


----------



## rdp234

I did for a while. It's tough doing that. You can get out of it though. I did. You just gotta get rid of the fear. Good luck.


----------



## cryptormind

I'm home all day and all the time too.
It's all due to my SA, depression and ocd as well.
I feel like such a coward for letting fear control me most of the time,
i don't know what to do with myself anymore.


----------



## dontcallme

I leave the house once or twice a week to take my kids to Playcentre, and most of the time hubby drives us. I dont like going out on my own or even just me and the kids. Hubby is a larger than life outgoing sort and I use him as a buffer a lot of the time.

If I didn't have to go out I wouldn't. I don't like even going out into the back yard and often do laundry at night.


----------



## asherling

never leave my room stuck in bed 6wks solid i Never answer landline never answer doorbell and always have my mobile phone turned off or silent
i have a stammer since i was 3 i went to speech therapy but still im so nervous and anxious all the time when my phone rings(my boss)i get all sweaty heart racing so nervous because im convinced(in my head)that im in trouble or will get fired(because im so nervous)its just goes around in circles!!!my boss always gives out to me for not answering my phone but i just dont want to!!!!i much prefer texting/email/facebook but im too embarrassed to tell people im very shy/nervous because people dont believe me that im quiet and shy they think im loud and chatty but on the inside im such a nervous person but on the outside i put on brave face i think i have depression i dont know its 6am and i still cant sleep because im so nervous about not waking up 2morro morning for work(i always sleep all day and awake all night)i have been off work for 6 weeks due to flu/chest infection/tonsilitis but now im ok but im still worried all the time.i even have to get my mam to ring my bank,hairsalon,and i dont have guts to hand in my sick certs to work so my mam does it for me!how sad(im 23 and still have stammer and im very jumpy person too-i had very bad childhood-got beaten up by my dad who i still dont talk to-maybe i should see a counsellor?but im too afraid.anyone else nervous like me?any advice other than going to doctor/shrink


----------



## daniel1989

Nah I usually leave at 6am and get home after 8pm I have to commute to college 4 days a week.

I can't just stay at home I get depressed if I avoid people too much.


----------



## rdp234

If I do that I feel like I'm giving up, like I'm not fighting like I should. I did it for a while especially after my marriage ended. I was in a deep depression for about two solid years and thought I'd never get out of it only leaving the house when I really had to. I made a pact with myself and God to never let that happen again. I can't. I wish you the best though. I know it's tough. Hang in there.


----------



## FitchForce

I commute to my school that's 50 mins a way mon - thurs, so I go there and just go straight home.


----------



## Ojee

*I stay home in room*

I've been agoraphobic for about 2 years now, at least no job for 2 years. I stay in all of the time, only to make trips to shop or see my therapist, psychologist, psychiatrist.

I need benzo's to get in a car.

I was somewhat outgoing about 6 yrs ago. I got bipolar disorder, and everything just went to hell. My job, my social life, but...I'm so slowly learning to live with things at least.


----------



## nemesis1

Yeah i stay at home nearly all the time. No work and no school. Unless i have to go shopping, or to an appointment, then i dont really see the point in going out. I have everything i need here inside, and almost nothing i need outside.


----------



## NikNak31

I'm in 90% of the time unless I have something I can think of doing.


----------



## ashleighwall

Cyrus said:


> It's nothing to be ashamed of, it's what it's there for. I too am the same way. It's not that I even get anxious to go out I just have no desire whatsoever. I last went out in June I think. You're not by yourself so don't feel you're the only one.


Yes exactly I feel no motivation to do anything or go anywhere anymore. Granted, I do go outside a few times a week but most the time I'd rather be reading at home. I'm not agoraphobic though (I have SA among a few other things) so that's why I go out more often but it certainly is understandable that you can't go outside since you have agoraphobia.


----------



## estse

I've been on vacation for over a week and I left the house twice. I might make it three times today, but I haven't fully decided.


----------



## bigboi

Wow really. Damn I didn't think much people would stay home alot. I used to be like that until I got me a car and a job. Me and my co workers would always go out or even my step brother. But now I can't since drinking/eating is affecting my health. Panics/chest pain/dizzy etc...now I'm back stuck at home after work. So I bought myself a skateboard and gonna start riding again. It's been like 10 years since I ride. Gotta relearn them tricks again.


----------



## Jade18

Im pretty much always inside exept when I go to therapy or visit a ''friend'' of mine, I dont feel comfortable outside..I feel like everyone is always looking at me like im some kind of freak and when people laugh I always think they make fun about the way I look or something :um


----------



## BoysDontCry

I always stay at home, it makes me sick.
I try to find simple excuses to get out of the house more, but even when I do leave the house, I'm fixed with anxiety in public


----------



## Croquantes

I'm home all the time. I don't have an income, so I tell myself I'm saving money by not going anymore. 

It's so damn boring, but in some ways I kinda like the boredom. It's becoming predictable. I'm actually really scared now, because I'm moving in a few weeks to another country. I don't know if I'll be able to cope with a new country and language, after doing nothing for a year.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

I wish. I have to go to college everyday and it feels like hell, i always go home if there is a break between classes even if it's only one hour, i just can't stand the pressure in public places, home is the safest place to me.


----------



## Chivor

I enjoy staying in. Way less stressful.


----------



## caflme

The only thing that gets me out of the house are the necessities of life... grocery shopping, work, gas stations, doctor appts... and making sure my son does the things he needs to do to be social and as normal as he can be. I make sure that my issues don't impact his ability to socialize and have fun.

But right now... Saturday and Sunday... other than Church, groceries and yardwork... I've stayed inside all weekend.


----------



## NikNak31

Jade18 said:


> Im pretty much always inside exept when I go to therapy or visit a ''friend'' of mine, I dont feel comfortable outside..I feel like everyone is always looking at me like im some kind of freak and when people laugh I always think they make fun about the way I look or something :um


Yeah I'm exactly like that now. Horrible going outside isnt it? Especially in a public area with lots of people. Every time I go on a date to like Pizza Hut it's so frustrating that I cant make the date feel smoother to how I'd like it. Even though It turns out well with good chat e.t.c alot of the anxiety comes from the thoughts in my head and I feel dizzy and rushed.

People will be checking you out because they find you attractive I bet my life on it. 
If you're feeling self conscience just change the thought or image in your head to something that makes you giggle.

Try reading Instant Confidence by Paul Mckenna, Nifty little mind bending CD comes with the book. Helped me


----------



## Titanic Explorer

I used to but have changed a bit- My weekends would find my not setting foot outside of my apt, and heading straight home after work during the week. I made the point of going out to do my laptop work at the local wifi freindly coffee house- But despite going out, I havent figured out how to meet people. Sometimes when Im out I feel this strong compulsion to head home, and I try to fight it

Even though Im often at the busy coffe house, I always have my IPOD on and tune people out..


----------



## Justin04

Yes, I also stay home all day as well. Dropped out of high school because my SA got to me. I used to skip class alot because I would choose to skip rather then walking into class late and have everyone staring me down. I have been home most days since. I can get myself to go out occasionally to appointments or when I need to be somewhere but it's usually really hard for me to get myself to go anywhere on my own. 

I'm to nervous to commit myself to anything like work or school because I think my anxiety might get in the way.


----------



## reliefseeker

I always stayed home unless there's an appointment or someone calls me for an outing which never happened at all. 
Sometimes I wish I can go out with my friend, but whenever I'm few hundred metres away from my house, I feel like going back home again.


----------



## yomrwhite

when i stay inside i do it out of the fact that i have nothing better to do

when it's a hot summer day and i have no car or friends, the only thing i can really do is walk down to our community pool


----------



## ShyViolet

I never leave my house. The last time I went out was two weeks ago and that was just to drive down to the post office and back. What an adventure. Unless something else comes up it looks like the next time I'll go out will be in 3 weeks for a psychiatrist appointment. 

Just this morning I was looking out my front room window at cars going by and actually wishing I was a school kid again. I never enjoyed school but life didn't seem so pointless back then. It's sad not having a reason to get up in the morning.


----------



## forever_dreamer

95% of the time. Once or three times a week I go out.


----------



## mysterioussoul

i'm only at home a lot because of unemployment and i'm not studying. i can go out easily. i don't have extreme anxiety preventing me but i feel unmotivated. it's because i worry about my appearance and it takes long for me to get ready and i feel unmotivated unless i'm obligated to so it's easier to stay inside.

i'd go out on the weekends but i should get out more. go to the library or walk around the shopping centres. i'm starting to apply for volunteering so it'll help me to get out more and also helping people.


----------



## gaz

If it wasn't for work i would be home all the time. When i have been unemployed my sa has gotten worse because of not going out and interacting with people. 

I am living the life of a homebody not through choice but from lack of initiative to get out. I don't have any friends so there's no use going out. I feel bored and lonely.


----------



## Tawnee

Well, I go to university so I'm not always at home or in the dorm, but when I'm not in class I usually prefer to just chill at home in my pajamas. I don't have agoraphobia, and I do enjoy going to places sometimes, but I definitely don't have to go somewhere each and every day. In fact, most days I prefer to just relax.


----------



## trendyfool

I only see my friends every few days.  I go out every day, sometimes to do things with friends and sometimes to go to the library/store/therapy/school. I feel isolated really easily. So I've only spent one day without seeing people, but that feels awful to me. This is a lot better than it used to be, I used to basically just do nothing aside from going to school. Though I now have a huge problem with skipping school...


----------



## AK32

I hardly ever go anywhere unless I have to, It just doesn't interest me to go places anymore.


----------



## noyadefleur

Yeah, pretty much. My mother always complains that all I do is sit around the house, and that I hardly ever leave my room. If I didn't go to school, I'd hardly ever have to leave.


----------



## IppikiOokami

I haven't left my house in nearly three years. I've always been a home body even as kid but as my SA got worse I started staying home more and more. I hate interacting with people and the very thought of it makes me cringe. I mostly live in my head, waiting for God knows what to happen... I must be waiting to die, I hope it isn't too much longer.


----------



## foreverhoping

for almost three years now, i can't leave the house on my own. though, sometimes, i go out by myself to buy some stuff from a nearby store, just a few blocks away from our house. i can only go to far places when I'm with someone i'm comfortable with, which is mostly my mom, or other family member if my mom's not around. right now, i have a small online business w/c keeps me busy, sometimes i help with the household chores too and do some other things to fill my time with (tv, internet, etc.). i hate this kind of life but i'm still keeping my hopes high that someday i can overcome my fears.


----------



## ErichFranz

I've spent almost every waking hour of my life in my room since 7th grade. That is, when I wasn't in school. Or if I got lucky and actually hung out with friends, but that only happened a few times a month.

Now I'm out of school, but still pretty much doing the same thing. I regret all the years I wasted doing nothing. I should have been learning something or improving myself. I'm trying to make up for all the wasted years by studying constantly, improving myself physically and mentally, and joining clubs/activities to force myself to get out and socialize.


----------



## Slumberless

So glad to read I'm not the only one sitting at home all day doing absolutely nothing. The only time I get out of the house is when I have to go to the grocery store, or sometimes I'll go get fast food for lunch just to break up the day and listen to the radio. Other than that I babysit occasionally, which is nice, but I spend most of the time doing the same thing I do at home (watching t.v. while the kids are asleep). 

What freaks me out is the future. My grandmother is 73 and she lives just like I do right now. She never leaves her apartment, doesn't have friends, and doesn't like to do anything but sit in front of the television. I don't want to look back on my life fifty years from now and remember doing nothing but watching television and sleeping.

This has actually inspired me to go walk my dog for a bit before the sun goes down! :yes


----------



## PSC

I've stayed home for over a decade. with only television to help me escape in my mind. I leave the world alone, and the world leaves me alone. I wish I lived next to someone with SA so I could have someone to relate to.


----------



## Slumberless

PSC said:


> I wish I lived next to someone with SA so I could have someone to relate to.


I am always talking about how I wish there was some sort of island where we could all live together. Everyone could just be as anxious or depressed as they wanted and nobody would give you any trouble.


----------



## PSC

An Island full of people with SA, That would be ideal. A dream worth having.


----------



## Devdas

I have stayed at my home for one year without ever going out. I really hate it because people always think of me as an outcast.


----------



## Mellah

I'm also on SSD and I hardly leave the house. I do love to go shopping though


----------



## daniel1989

I have to go out every weekday and I have to communicate with strangers everyday, oh god thank god no more sa. You eventually stop giving a **** and be yourself.


----------



## celiloquy

I'm not on any kind of disability, but I live off my inheritance from my grandmother's estate. I take college classes online, and so... I really don't go out at all, except to the grocery store.

I haven't been out anywhere with my friends in months. I feel terrible about it.


----------



## Wolfen

If I could stay inside for the rest of my life, I would.


----------



## TheSoundofHerWings

I used to stay inside a lot too, Started college in feburary and just recently I've been getting hit with the don't go outs. I missed four days of classes now and despite motivating myself it seems right when I get to the door I have to hide. :mum Its so annoying next week have to push myself to go out


----------



## Fantas Eyes

I have nothing to do, so it's the only choice I have.


----------



## Emptyheart101

On the days I can stay home I don't..because I'm alone..and being alone reminds me of how lonely I am. It also scares me.. so I avoid staying home alone.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

When im not at uni, I'm usually at home.


----------



## dragongirl

ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


i'm just like u i'm a hermit i luv staying inside i get nervous when i have to leave the house so i guess i have a minor case of agoraphobia


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Lately, I don't have any choice. My grandma is in the hospital, so I have to visit her.

But if I could, I would stay home.


----------



## Fenren

I'm in or around the house most of the time, got nowhere else to be, or anyone to hang with or anything though.


----------



## bsd3355

Right now, I have no reason to go outside.


----------



## josh23

Yep.


----------



## isnothere

ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


I stay in too , only go out when i have to(getting my daughter on/off the bus or going to my appointment) ..I go to my Pdoc june 2nd , my GP thinks my SP has escalated into agoraphobia .:afr


----------



## ImWeird

I used to. Last summer I only went out to go to the store, lame times. Depression is the suck.


----------



## Perkins

For years (mostly during my teen years) I did NOTHING but stay home and did nothing at all. It just made my mental illness worse and my relationship with my family worse as well. 

This year I'm working on, ya know, actually doing something. Like going to school and trying to land a job.


----------



## blanksBACK

Al-ways-home-allllllllllllllllllllllllllllll daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Darcy

I work from home most days, but I make myself go to classes at uni at least twice a week. And then I visit my parents once a fortnight. There are definitely some weeks where I never leave my apartment. I should get a cat...


----------



## ReincarnatedRose

ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


Well at least you get goverment support. I could qualify for that myself but 1) I felt I didn't want to be one of 'those people' who gave up because of their SA so I lost a few chances of getting it early on when I had more confidence and 2) now I feel completely devasted by my SA that getting help feels like the last thing I'd ever want to do.

So, I stay home all day long too but I don't even work or get assistance which is why I'm broke.

*sighs*

The only upside? Currently working on changing that. I've been applying for jobs and I've started exercising and reading more so that the time at home can be quality time.


----------



## rainbowOne

I stay at home, but I do a distance learning degree, and babysit, from home. 
I try to get out though sometimes, but it's hard.


----------



## Chrysalii

Work or home usually.
I can be kind of boring though, I've started trying to find other personal hobbies besides internet. Writing seems to be the hobby of the week (I even went and got a nice set of pens...well those famous Pilot G-2's...I usually don't go further than those 10 pack of Bics for a dollar), I need to read more, but I don't have the attention span for it.
I would also like to learn an instrument, and learn some useful things (anything from building to maths, I'm for...which makes it hard to choose).

It's also better with a pet, my cat makes great company.


----------



## Q u i d a m

I stay home almost all the time because there is nothing for me outside. I even get paranoid about stepping into my backyard because my neighbors can see it from their house. But if I want to see my dogs (who are really my only companions) I have to go back there.

My typical day involves helping my parents with the chores,cooking, internet, watching tv/movies, taking online classes, and just fantasizing about the person I wish I was.


----------



## hisblueheaven

If I could afford to go out, I would. My house has become a prison with a computer and a tv.


----------



## hisblueheaven

I get govornment support for physical and mental disabilities. I get an SSI check and I stay at home alot and a good amount of time is spent alone because my boyfriend works. It doesn't help my depression, it actually makes it worse. Home use to be a safe haven for me and now it's more of a prison. I take any chance I can get to get out of the house.


----------



## Lachlan

me!


----------



## fading

I haven't left home at all for a few weeks and I developed a fear of answering the door :/


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

I've had issues with leaving home since I was 11.


----------



## epril

rachelynn said:


> It's okay, I get $726.
> Sometimes I wonder how I'd ever live alone if I wanted to, there would be no way I could afford it! :um An apartment here would be around $600-900 a month. That doesn't leave room for other bills even at the lowest price!


What is the disability money supposed to be used for? Seriously, you can't live on it, you can't pay rent with it, what do they expect you to be able to do with such little money? You can't support yourself with it..If they give people money, I thought it was used to make you feel more independent. How do they expect anyone to do anything?


----------



## andbreathme

I only leave the house when I have to go to the doctor or my psychologist.


----------



## BluButterfly

Yep, I stay at home all day.
I last went out 11 days ago.
I don't really have anywhere to go, If I go out it's either with my family or by myself, but I only go out by myself when I have to go to an appointment or something.


----------



## sherbert

I am sort of a home-body, but I don't stay home all day everyday. I work, I go to school (not at the moment) and see friends every great once in a while.


Isolation is bad.


----------



## iamwalrus

rainbowOne said:


> I try to get out though sometimes, but it's hard.


same problem here, it's tough even with friends


----------



## Monroee

I try to get out as much as possible. I have school in the mornings on Tuesday & Thursday. I see my therapist on Wednesdays. But other than that, I need to find ways to get out. Usually I try to get to Starbucks or the Library. Just some other place to go with my computer.


----------



## leave me alone

Pretty much all day home, if there isnt something specific that i have to do. As soon i am done with school (in couple of days), i will try to get out more.


----------



## Mileena

I'm depressed, so I really don't feel like going out much. But what really bothers me is the look in my mom's eyes, like she feels so sorry for me and worries so much. She keeps suggesting that I do things, keeps giving me ideas. I know she only wants to help but she makes me feel like a complete loser, like a child that won't grow up, like something that went completely wrong. I like reading these posts here and realizing I'm not alone in this. I need so badly to accept who I am...


----------



## StarryNights2089

Same here, I'm pretty much home everyday. I get out about
once or twice a week (Usually for therapy or other doctor 
appointments). It's been like this for a few years now, about
four years to be exact. Ever since I dropped out of highschool
at age 17 (Due to agoraphobia,SA,and other issues) I've been a hermit.
It's kind of embarrassing to admit.. Especially when my friends
call me up and ask what I've been up to, of course it's the same
reply "Uh,nothing much". Heh, I'm currently trying to get out a
bit more but it's kind of hard. Any-who, I shall end my rant here. XD


----------



## boredandtired

ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


I've been diagnosed with agoraphobia and it's brutal. Only time I leave is to visit the folks one every two weeks and if I need to buy groceries at 4am in the morning when no one is around. Otherwise I'm stuck in my self created prison.


----------



## sdmk

Yes.


----------



## Porkchop Express

All I really do is stay home, but its not necessarily because I enjoy it. I used to have a two good friends who were a married couple that I would go out with, but they sadly moved away from school, so now I stay home more than ever.

I would enjoy going out, but I have very few friends and the ones I do have, don't like going outside. The thought of going out by myself and striking up a conversation with a stranger, or even more frightening to me, a woman, literally makes me feel nauseous. 

The married couple moved away at the beginning of this month, and it has set me off on a path of anxiety and depression ever sense, its part of the reason I joined these boards.


----------



## leave me alone

The sad part is, i am so used to it and i have pretty much accepted it. And it always throws me off, when i have to go to an appointment or meet someone new.


----------



## AkwardNisa

i try not to. it makes me feel claustrophobic. even if most the time i have nowhere to go.


----------



## Hamtown

Well my sleep really puts me down, i'm at home all day.I go for the walk every now and then but honestly doing anything productive is a rarity.I'm not allowed government benefits.

My hermit days are likely to be over soon so i need to be ready for whats to come..i might be moving city soon and live independantly to gain the skills i never learnt.


----------



## Yeezus92

yep


----------



## Crystalline

When I'm not in school or staying with bf I do.


----------



## Kuhle

Yes. I'd like to go out more, but I have no one to do anything with, and even when I do try and do something I usually end up feeling so sick that I have to cancel it.


----------



## introverted loner

I rarely leave the house and I don't mind.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

Lately, yes. It's driving me crazy, i really want to go out and do stuff but I don't know exactly what to do and i have no real close friends who would come out with me.


----------



## Secretaz

I do when I'm not in school. I just don't have anything else to do..


----------



## LainToWired

I often go for days without going out, but nonetheless I do go out, by myself, to walk down to the bakery (the food is an incentive for some exercise) or to go to therapy. I will also go out with my "friends" for such pathetic "outings" as dinner at a fast food restaurant. None of it makes me feel very comfortable, and I'd rather just separate myself and the outside world with a 10 inch thick steel door and reinforced concrete.


----------



## Boring Loser

Not every day, but every day that i have nothing else to do. Lately, any day to myself where i can just stay home and not be bothered by anyone, i will definitely be staying home and doing nothing. Cause i've been so busy these past couple weeks and i'm not used to that, i'm so tired.


----------



## crsohr

If it's the weekend you can bet I won't leave the house for nothing. For those wonderful 48 hrs I am dead to the world!

They come and go far too quickly for my liking.:roll


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

I rarely venture outside the house. It would probably drive most people mad but I really don't like going out. I've never had a proper job but I do voluntary work one afternoon a week where I proofread books but i'm in a computer room on my own so that's good. I keep going out in public to a minimum because I get verbal abuse. I don't class myself as Agrophobic but I am somewhat a hermit. To be honest if people got the verbal c*** I have to put up with i'm doubtful they'd be none to eager to go outside either.


----------



## Witchcraft

I stay home all day as well. The only place I go to is a grocery shop.
Staying at home is killing me, but whenever I go outside I just want to get back home as soon as possible, which is weird.


----------



## Catnap

I wouldn't be able to divulge what the longest stretch of time was that I ever consistently stayed in and didn't go out, but I'm sure the longest was in the multiple-months range. I'm not nearly so depressed anymore, but now there's just no where to go. I guess I'm too practical like that. I don't go out for the heck of it much, there always has to be some kind of purpose. I'd probably benefit from just taking a walk around the neighborhood. This area just isn't much for pretty scenery or things to do. I live seven miles out of town so I usually ask my mom to take me places (rrg..felt tough to type that), unless I want to do a long bike ride, but I've been avoiding my bike since I got harassed by a cop out here who thought I was underage (no helmet) and I was so uncomfortable that I went immediately back home instead of continuing my ride. The crappy thing too is that I went home and binged, when I was doing so good that week. *sigh*


----------



## lightsout

I do. Not from any disorder (not directly anyhow), but I just don't have a lot "going on". I've only got 1 friend I really feel comfortable with 1-on-1 _(for me it's always been brotherly-close or "just a casual acquaintance" --nothing in between, and post high school this 1 is the only one left from my small group of "best friends")_. He's more gregarious & capable of having friends in between those levels (like "normal" people, I guess), and I'm socially-aware (of myself) enough to know that begging/whining to hang out would make our relationship worse.

School was able to occupy my time but as of last spring I'm done with that. I don't have a job.....but frankly haven't tried looking for one (always awkward to say to new people when they ask). Part of it is anxiety because I never had one in high school or college (new experience). The other side (at least i tell myself) is that it's only function** would be to get me out of the house/pass time & it would be easier & less stressful to just pass time at home in the ways I'm already doing.

**yes, you get money from a job (duh) but I'm realistic in that it wouldn't be enough to move away from home (STILL being around family all the time doesn't help the stress) & while I maybe could use it to do more things socially _(others wouldn't have to pay for me & I could propose more activities (when now I only propose cheap/free things)_ -- having the money doesn't mean I'd automatically hang out with the few people I know more or meet new people. (Yes, you can meet people at a job & though it's not impossible the scientist/statistician in me says that given the small pool of people you are exposed to the chances you meet someone you're compatible with are low (for a friend, and even more-so for a girl friend). Related to before^, I guess I don't have confidence a job would improve my social life, so my mindset is "I'm going to be 'stressing' about my (lack of) social life regardless, so why would I want to do that while working when I could do it at home" .........obviously I have to eventually get some level of work, but I guess part of me is holding out to make some "big strides" socially & gain confidence from that).

So...yep....I also stay at home most of the time </awkward>

(oh, to perhaps clarify some confusion as to why I mention "1 friend" then go onto doing things "with people" --I do sometimes interact with a small group *through* my 1 friend. He was my "security blanket" for meeting new people & then being around them, however I *have* made strides in that there have been 2 times recently I hung out with them without "1 friend" being there. But it's still uphill opening up, if only because I'm spoiled by how close I am to my friend (tell personal things to, being able to just chat about mundane everyday things (ie: no pressure to maintain an "interesting" conversation), etc). It sounds cliche but once you're out of school (high school at least) you realize you shouldn't have complained about it. It at least gave me day-to-day exposure to the same people & I grew close to a group of them (that is, seeing this "new group" even a 2-3 times a month isn't really enough for me to get to know them more. I need to be exposed to people A LOT....but now I'm just rambling  ).


----------



## lightsout

oh & also (I'm sure others may agree) -- never venturing away from home becomes a hard cycle to break. You don't have any experiences, and then when you do meet some people _(if meeting people is difficult & it's not some other reason you're always at home)_ you likely don't have much to (specifically) add to the conversation (outside commenting on what others have said) & at least in my mind (don't know if it came off this way to others) it was hindering in maintaining or improving any new relationship.


----------



## jerryfunhose

I just go out shopping for a home

Or clonazepam used for a long time I'm out of the house


----------



## josen

i do.

and depending on my mindset it either kills me or puts me in bliss.

sometimes i get the feeling of being dropped into a hole in the ground, never to be uncovered, just sitting, and rotting away with time. this makes me want to vomit.

the fix for this is for me to go into the world. i end up racing back home to shut the door behind me, vowing to never leave again. usually i will keep this mindset for a few months before i revert back to the one above.


----------



## AnAngelsLove

I stay home all day long. I don't work/drive. I only go out with my mother. I am home alone while my parents work, and sibling works/school.


----------



## Cletis

This used to be the story of my life. I'm much more social now. I have to force myself sometimes, but I manage. If I let my nature take over I'd probably stay at home 95% of the time. :no


----------



## Nightlight

The majority of it on most days, yes, though I admit I would probably get out more if I had a car.


----------



## low

I'm mostly at home other than going for walks or if I have to be somewhere. Quite used to it now, less sad than I used to be about it at least.


----------



## suril

Many of us here share the same living situation...I'm one of them. I can stay in for weeks, but when I'm forced by my parents to do chores or pick them up...I try to limit the time I stay out. Coming back home is such a relief. I live off of my parents, but if I didn't...I'm not sure how I would survive which freaks me out.

Staying at home for a long period of time is starting to take its toll..I do find myself being more grouchy, resentful and jealous.


----------



## stargazer8

ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


I work from home. I only leave the house to go to the gym or the grocery store. Before I started working out, I never left the house. It was days or even weeks.

I dealt with agoraphobia for several years in my life. Now it's more GAD coupled with my SA. I think you just reach a point where enough is enough. I had to do *something *about it to get better. I used exercising, religion, and therapy to get better. My husband refused for me to get government support. He said it would make me worse. I think he was right in a way.


----------



## SunFlower2011

I stay home if I can, but most of the time I am forced to go out to run errands, etc. If I lived alone, I'd probably just work, go to the grocery store and buy in mass quantities, and stay home forever.


----------



## DubnRun

Damn this forum is a life saver because it means alot to know other people are in similar situations. Sometimes that can be too easy to forget. I also very rarely leave the house, In fact all my teen years I was stuck in this same room usually by myself or with one friend, but now I have none .

By the way the combination of never/rarely leaving the house and having nobody to talk to at all in a full 24hour period whilst in the house = Torture. I really don't know how I've managed to put up with that for years. I haven't read all the posts but does anyone else have that combination?.

Im pretty sure I had agoraphobia and would have panic attacks and extreme anxiety about leaving the house for anything. Now though I can maintain myself and keep calm if I have anywhere to go(Which is still usually never) I actually really want to go out all the time but Im always stuck with the dilemma of where? and do what? Its like either you go looking round some shops(not good if your skint like me) or go drinking on the night.. Options are so few. im ****ing sick of this routine. I just wish I was dead sometimes.


----------



## Fromheretoeternity

I stay at home all day.


----------



## Omnipotent Taco

Yes, I stay at home _a lot_. Judging by the many comments in this thread, ScorpioGirl, you're clearly not alone! And you're not a loser just because you're on welfare. Labels are for the unimaginative and the uninspired :tiptoe

My SA is so severe that I even chose a job which allowed me to work from home- content editing. I just couldn't come to terms with the thought of going to an office everyday and interact with people there. It almost made me crap my pants, even though I've never had nightmarish experiences in the workplace and have actually bonded well with co-workers.

Just to add to this though, I'm too much of a free spirit. I hate 9 to 5 jobs, and I hate the slave culture. Maybe this has a lot to do with my job choice as well. If I do get to become an animal welfare worker (my dream vocation) in the future, I just may step out of my comfort zone.


----------



## tanya elizabeth

I stay at home a lot.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra

...


----------



## Joe

Apart from school I used to go out once a week to my Nans house ( ive been doing it since I was young.). But since wednesday ive been walking out the house for about 5 minutes a day (my therapist said it would help me) ive only done it three times so I don't know if it helps or not.


----------



## gusstaf

I am at home quite a bit....usually in the home office, since I work as a freelance writer. I hang out with friends about once every other week. I also leave the house to meet with a therapist, take aerobics classes and run the occasional errand.


----------



## softshock11

I go out for a walk if i got to
But i usually am at home


----------



## Shadow2009

I'm mostly at home during the day with the occasional day out with friends. I'm out at night sometimes, too, but yeah I spend the majority of time at home, which sucks.


----------



## Healix

I've stayed at home most of the time as long as I can remember. I graduated from high school (barely) and have been going to community college for a few semesters, but it's been stressful as hell and I'm not signed up for any spring classes... I can't take it anymore, hating school and having no direction... I may go back to school, but I feel like I really need to explore other options and find _something_ I can maintain some enthusiasm about.

I live off SSI with my parents; for a few months it was $900, but now it looks like it's going back down to $728 (seems like something got messed up in their system). I might look into SSDI; I don't really know what the qualifications are, but I do have a mild/moderate physical disability along with the emotional problems. All I know is that $728 isn't nearly enough to live in my own space, except maybe in a very cheap roommate situation.

Things are getting pretty tense and awkward between me and my parents; they don't know what I'm doing to make a life for myself and I don't really know either. :blank We have very different personalities and beliefs, so it can be torture cohabiting with them. I feel like people really aren't meant to live with/be dependent on their parents past the teenage years. I really want to find a volunteer job, but I don't know where to look and SA makes it hard to talk with people on the phone, especially when it comes to discussing myself and my abilities. So I keep putting it off, and the vicious cycles ensue.


----------



## trendyfool

I have more obligations now than before: classes, volunteering, my boyfriend, friends...but I still tend to hang around the house whenever I can. It feels safe to be here, but I need to overcome the fear I have of leaving. I mean I'm gone most every day at least a few hours, most of the day on weekdays, but I still avoid things sometimes to stay at home, which isn't good...


----------



## fredbloggs02

I go out sometimes, mostly to London. About half the week, I'm burried beneath a sweaty masse of books, work and time hahaha. My anxiety has got better but still I can't do half the things I feel I'd like to do. I feel I could be so much more than I am today or could've been, if the world and I took ourselves aside to speak morbidly to oneanother.

If I could find fault with myself. When I imagine a fault that could be so crippling.. All I feel is an invisible sensation suspending me over a precerpice. All I imagine is that I've suffered something of a religious initiation at some point in my life leading me to question who I am today, questioning to the point of all I am in that instant passing through me as sand passes through a lesser person. Today, it would take more than what hurt me then to provoke me..still the relationship I now have with past fears seems as nothing. I was born hesitant.. thoughtful so.. I think perhaps I've always required a lesson to teach myself to exist in this world.


----------



## Marakunda

I almost always do.

I don't really have a reason to, I'm trying to change that though...


----------



## IdleHands

I would like to go out and do something, but I am almost always at home. I feel so unproductive most days recently. I don't want to go out alone and since I have no friends or family close by I just stay at home self loathing and unproductive. in the past I have always had friends to fall back on.


----------



## Gantar180

I hardly ever go anywhere. Besides yesterday, the last time I went out was probably a week ago. I never even step outside. My family is always trying to get me to go out, but I feel so out of place, and uncomfortable. Yet, being left alone leaves me time to think, and see how badly I'm messed up, which leads to depression.


----------



## Aly

I wish I could just skip school and stay home all day, and my life would be better if I could do that. But I stay home all day on weekends.


----------



## andy1984

i try to go out and do something every day. often its just a walk.


----------



## CeladonCity

To be completely honest, I frequently _prefer_ to stay home as opposed to going places and seeing people. I always lack that motivation that most other people seem to have. In short, the internet is a wondrous place.


----------



## losinghope

I'm at home alot but not all of the time. I do get outside and go places when i am able.


----------



## iloverum

Been housebound almost every day since October, but ive been like this before for months on end since 16 and theres nothing wrong with me, its just that ease of living that you have when in a house, coupled with no commitments, responsibilities or debts, and the years pass you by.


----------



## libertad

ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


I get disability as well... I hardly ever leave, only a few times a month (3am laundry, drop off some recycling, etc) 
It really makes me feel like crap when you see how everyone's out there living it up, while we're at home... ah well, at least you're not alone.


----------



## Jinxx

Yeah. I was diagnosed with Agoraphobia by my doctor. 
My home is my kingdom. I don't feel an interest to explore the world & meet others much.


----------



## MichaelCR01

I stay at home for weeks at a time, No job, Not in education, No money, No motivation. 

Think the only times I've been out are when I've taken some kind of benzodiazepine.


----------



## iloverum

When i was 10, 14, even 18 i had no motivation to go out and meet others and do what others did.
Now i'm 25, and in the quarter-life crisis i can tell you the regret is mind numbing, i realise now the years i could have lived it up are gone for me and all i have left now is the adulthood of becoming a dependent construct of society with years of monotonous soulless work ahead of me.


----------



## Matomi

College is the only time I go out or walking my dog.
Apart from that i have no reason to leave.
Locked away in my bedroom as always.


----------



## northstar1991

I stay home a lot of the time unfortunately.


----------



## Marakunda

lol, weeks at a time...
That's nothing.

Last time I left the house legitimately was months ago. I take walks at night sometimes though if that counts. I don't go to school, no job, no friends, no reason to leave the house.


----------



## mcmuffinme

yea buddy. it's nice when I can let it be. depression is a b*****, but i think social anxiety is a bigger b****, thus, i'll take the depression.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


Yeah.. me too. Social phobia. well that pretty much translates to "outside = bad"

I see everything like buying food as a negative. guilt :/
But it's something I need. So. I should probably be less harsh on myself.

Well.. life in your room isn't so bad if you know how to entertain yourself. lol.

"I wish we didn't have bodies".


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555

iloverum said:


> the adulthood of becoming a dependent construct of society with years of monotonous soulless work ahead of me.


I'd rebel against that. I already resolved I don't want to get old.


----------



## alexhte

I go out during the week to College but at night and weekends I never go out - I'm always doing coursework.


----------



## xTKsaucex

i can stay at home for days on end not leaving. But after a while I do sort of go insane staring at the walls of existence and need to go out. Even if its just for a few hours. I'm working at pushing myself to get out more though but honestly the amount of anxiety of someone saying 'you, me out this Friday night to a club / bar' etc drives anxiety levels up. Going out tonight but already I'm thinking of ways to make an excuse not to go.


----------



## NatureFellow

Confirmed, I stay in for days at a time if I don't have uni.
When it was at its worst, weeks and months.

Quick observation tells me it's getting better.

Moving away actually helped in some respect, nobody knew me, there is sense of anonymity and a fresh start. Back home I felt I was classed as this quiet guy.

Never been to a phsychologist, probably should, no doubt I have a few mental health issues.

Only a matter of time until I'm in a padded cell..
hoohohoho ohohoho hhohohoho hoo!


----------



## CWe

For the past 7 years almost. I go out hear and there but it's pretty much home. Looking to change all that, i'm sick of it !!!!!!


----------



## meganmila

I have stayed home 3 days out of this week heh.


----------



## miharu

Yes. It's been like this for 7 years. But ill be applying for a job next next week so i'll be out of my comfort zone quite a lot if i get hired.


----------



## LittleSister

Yup. At home. All the time. The only time I go out is with my BF... I don't even like to go to the shops alone.


----------



## Cashew

High fiveeee! :boogie I leave the house once or twice a month (for appointments)

Looking for a good AvPD or Agoraphobia forum so there will be more people that relate to this lifetstyle.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

zoom


----------



## DubnRun

I need to leave more.. or rather just leave fullstop. SO how many are actually happy in rarely/if ever leaving the house?, maybe when I was like 15 I was OK with it.. but now it just depresses the hell out of me, yet I still do it..seems like I have no choice though ops


----------



## Tawnee

Yeah, I'm pretty much a homebody, and I'm not ashamed of it. I don't really attribute my desire to stay home a lot to my SA really. I just like home-based activities more than going out to bars and whatnot. This doesn't mean I'm a hermit. I do go out occasionally, just not every weekend. I still like going to the movies and to stores and out to eat and stuff. I just don't feel the need to do that all the time. Plus, I don't have the money anyway. lol. It's cheaper to stay home sometimes.


----------



## Lune

Yeah. I rarely leave my house for months at a time.

Nice to see that others are like this too.

Makes me feel less... alone in the world?


----------



## liktheangel

I go to school. That's pretty much it. When I'm at home I search the net, listen to music, read, edit videos, watch movies & TV, eat, sleep, master****, and that's it. I'm trying to get out of the house more though.

Recently, I've made a goal to plan to go somewhere every weekend. For the last two weekends I've gotten out of the house. The first weekend I went to the Museum. Last weekend I went to two concerts and had a blast. This weekend I'll probably go to the movies.


----------



## StoicNate

Months and months at a time. I do go to college, but then go home as quickly as I can.


----------



## Linlinh

I don't have Agoraphobia, but I pretty much stay home all the darn time, ever since I graduated from college. I don't have a job. I'd probably leave a couple of months a time to go to the store or something (but only if my family drags me there). Longest time I've stayed in my house, excluding a quick trip to the store, would be about a year.


----------



## EmilyJadee

I'm not old enough for a job yet, but any time that i'm not in school I am at home, Doing what you ask? Who really knows.


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic

I'm Agoraphobic. I'm at home 24/7 no job, no car, too old for school etc. I force myself out once a week with a relative (never alone).


----------



## littlerivers

I go out for lectures, and I go out twice a day to walk my dog.
When I know I have a day at home all day, I feel calm.


----------



## littlerivers

Beautifully Chaotic said:


> I'm Agoraphobic. I'm at home 24/7 no job, no car, too old for school etc. I force myself out once a week with a relative (never alone).


Never too old for school.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I've been at home alone sooooo much for past 11 yrs


----------



## Cyber Lume

Just about all of the time; on occasion, I will accompany my mother to the grocery store, or my sister will be sick of seeing me at home and invite me to see a movie with her.

No car, no job, and no school. 

I _really_ want to get out of my house. Local walks are nice, but they're not really what I want.


----------



## kirbyisawesome

I honestly believe there is nothing wrong with staying in the house all day. There are a lot of different activities you can do such as reading, catching up on sleep, and just relaxing. Just stay positive about the whole situation!


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes

I rarely leave the house. I'm taking online classes so the only time I leave my house is to pick up/drop off my nephew from school or if I have to take care of my school business. Any reason other than those two are extremely rare.


----------



## upndownboi

god its nice to know im not the only one. i haven't got agoraphobia-my issues are different, but it still results in staying home apart from grocery shopping, doctors... and im pushing myself to the gym every other day. one day i hope it will be different.


----------



## StayingMotivated

I venture out everyday to work. I don't live with my parents or off of disability therefore if I don't work I don't eat-just like most everyone else on the planet earth. I've been on my own since 19.


----------



## upndownboi

i think im going to friend every person in this thread


----------



## jstwnalive

I stay home alot it's my safe place I avoid the windows too incase the neighbours might see me, sounds silly I know, 1 year I might have left the house less than 10 times, I am working part time now but I really wanna quit the people dont like me for the way I am


----------



## Cats

I feel embarrassed whenever I say this, but I've rarely left my house since I was 13. I used to go places with my sister but we're not very close anymore.


----------



## lazy

I left yesterday for some fresh air and to look at the sky... if you count the balcony :hide


----------



## Nekomata

Me and my boyfriend stay at home all day everyday. Of course we go out when there's job centre related stuff that we need to attend to, and I always need to go home and do stuff like that, but generally all we do is laze around at home playing games, going online and stuff. You could say that my boyfriend's place is like a dump due to the fact that we rarely like cleaning either, which makes it harder. Meh, the sooner we get jobs the better I suppose, of course even if we did have jobs we'd still probably hang out at home on our days off and stuff anyway xD. Going out places or socialising is pretty overrated these days ^^


----------



## Whatev

Im home 97% of the time. Just recently I tried to improve myself by getting out alittle more, luckily I found this park, its hidden and usually empty. Its really nice and peaceful. I just feed ducks and play on the swings the whole time. Its basically my new spot. I figure its a start.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

I stay home most times.

I go to the gym when I have money.

I go to stores and stuff. 

I go to my job.

Once in a rare blue moon I actually go somewhere to hang out... Borophyll, I love little solitary spots like that, too[:


----------



## Cupcakes

For the last 4 months, I only go out for counseling and eventual grocery shopping. I hate going to crowded places, but I really have to sometimes.

I wish I had someone to do the grocery shopping for me. But I can't ask my bf all the time, he has other stuff to do.

Most of the time I stay at home alone. I go out and have a coffee elsewhere like twice a week, preferably during the day. But all by myself. 
And plus I'd like to have a more healthy color because a lot of people say that i'm way too pale, I look sick. I think i'll go for the fake tanner stuff! I don't get enough sun and it's cold out there now.


----------



## ryobi

I workout at the gym in the winter. during the summer I surf. sometimes I will go to the library to pick up a book, I go to therapy and i go grocery shopping
that's about it


----------



## fonz

I do a part time morning job,get home at 10 or so normally,then I'm home all day


----------



## dmpj

I dont leave much .___.


----------



## masticatedZagreus

Mostly, though I also go for long walks regularly.


----------



## DubnRun

Ive commented here before but I leave the house on extremely rare occasions. There is nowhere to go and nothing to leave the house for. I just sat in isolation for years, and still am.


----------



## Charliegirl6

Me: --> work --> home--> work --> home--> work --> home.

Occasionally I shop for food. I don't have a life or friends to hang out with... If I do, I totally weird them out.


----------



## pineapplebun

For the most part yeah :/ Apart of it is well because I am lacking friends to go out with but also being a post-graduate looking for employment, spending money I don't have is a no-no xD Though I can't wait for the day to have work and new found friends as reasons to leave the house. Though I like staying at home usually to relax and recharge my batteries, staying at home all day every day feels like life is passing me by.


----------



## cjamja

Yah I stay at home most of the time, apart from the times when I have to drag myself to work. Lately I've been trying to get into the habit of going to the library even if I don't have any work because home is becoming extremely unbearable lately!


----------



## DubnRun

Some people have no choice but to stay at home all day, if your only option is going for a walk alone. Its fine once or twice but otherwise its like whats the point, thats just ****ing boring.


----------



## StayingMotivated

DubnRun said:


> Some people have no choice but to stay at home all day, if your only option is going for a walk alone. Its fine once or twice but otherwise its like whats the point, thats just ****ing boring.


you do have a choice. everyday. ooooh and that means today too-why did you choose to stay home?

there are things to do outside-plenty. I wish I could literally drag some of you out of your houses/isolation.


----------



## marcopolo94

I go outside but only to go to school, jog, and teach a kid from kindergarten. I don't go outside to have fun. I think its because I don't have anyone to do fun stuff with so I just stay at home studding hard to make it through high school.


----------



## SapphireMeadow

I don't have agoraphobia and I don't get government support but I am unemployed and don't really have a social life so I spend a good bit of my time at home alone.


----------



## Toppington

Yup. I'll walk the dog because if I don't I end up feeling guilty all day because she's always in my room, but other than that I never go anywhere. I just walk her out to the intersection where all the traffic starts and walk back. It's about two miles in total. It helps clear my head, but when I see other people I try my best to stay as far away as possible to avoid conversation. I hate leaving the house for the sake of leaving the house.


----------



## jessckuh

I do but I'm tired of it and it's ruining my health.


----------



## HarryStanluv25

I'm always home. I have nowhere to be. No job, don't know how to drive. Don't go to school yet. No friends.  I stay home and in my room 95% of the time each week. I only go out 1-3 times a week with my sister and her boyfriend. They save me from my insanity even if we're only at his house doing nothing there. At least he has 2 cats that can comfort me. *sigh*


----------



## Pennywise

Me. I used to go outside and play like other kids, but when I was about 13 I discovered the joys of the internet and now rarely leave the house.:yes The only times I leave the house are to get things for my family and to take walks. Other than that I am a hermit.


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid

this is what i do! i go straight to class, come straight home. its always a relief to get home from school...like now ahhh.


----------



## DubnRun

StayingMotivated said:


> you do have a choice. everyday. ooooh and that means today too-why did you choose to stay home?
> 
> there are things to do outside-plenty. I wish I could literally drag some of you out of your houses/isolation.


The only things to do in my area are go for a walk alone, go cycling or go to cinema alone  Theres so little to do


----------



## river1

In the winter I just stay home and go to school.. hang out with family. In the summer spring and fall I ride my bicycle on the pathways.


----------



## falco

Apart from going to university in saturdays, currently I stay at home almost all day. Would love to have somebody to hang out with :|


----------



## jusstme

Some mornings I will tell myself..."self, today you should give ?? a call and go have coffee, or go for a walk, or just visit..." I will try to think positive but as the hours tick by, sadly, I never call or make that step to have a social relationship. Wish I could get passed that.


----------



## Elahe

Same here. Plus, the fact that it's freezing outside at the moment doesn't help. I think I'm just waiting for spring to make going out more appealing. At least it's a good excuse


----------



## Lark Ascending

When I'm not working I am at home. It's that simple. I live with my mom. She buys the groceries. I pay my own bills online. Don't need to go anywhere. Have no friends. Have no need to go anywhere. Have no motivation to go anywhere. It is miserable to fear walking outside. I am just glad I have trained myself to leave my comfort zone five days a week for work.


----------



## bluec91

I only go to school and work. Sometimes I’ll go on a bike ride or a walk but other than that I’m pretty much home most of the time


----------



## river1

No walk.. stayed in all day.


----------



## Ambivert

These days I am sitting on the computer all day, playing guitar, or studying....and napping too. I really need to find alternative activities....I am starting to go crazy from boredom.


----------



## Catnap

Ambivert said:


> These days I am sitting on the computer all day, playing guitar, or studying....and napping too. I really need to find alternative activities....I am starting to go crazy from boredom.


Feeling the same way. I've applied to return to college in the fall, but that feels sooo far away. :sigh


----------



## Brenee

I spend most of my time at home and it's been this way for 2 years. 3 years ago I had to return home from college because I could no longer afford it. I immediately starting job hunting so I could save to go back. I found a decent job at an amusement park and that lasted for about 9 months. After I was fired I couldn't afford my car so I began staying home more. A few months later I found out I had a rather large cyst that needed removal but since I was unemployed and not in school I lost my insurance. I was pretty much a prisoner in my own home. About 2 months ago I finally got enough money to get my car but I still stay at home most of the time. I've gotten so used to being by myself that I have a hard time finding people to socialize with.


----------



## Unexist

i used to go out on weekends every now and then, now the only time I realy leave my house is just for school, and i usually just come straight back as fast as i can anyway. 

i like to go out every now and then but i just dont like it most of the time, it used to depress me alot but im ok with it now,


----------



## daphnis

When I finish my volunteer work, I go straight home and prefer to be home. There's something dangerous about that, but as long as I know I need my fresh air, it should be okay.


----------



## brothersport

Phoenix87 said:


> I work during the week, but when I'm not at work... I'm at home, including the weekends. Today is a PJ day!
> 
> When i've got a week off I might go out to rent a movie, or hang out in the back yard for a bit. Else I'm inside in my room.


Yep, that's me. I only ever get out the house to go to work. When I'm not at work, I'm at home.


----------



## blinds8

ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


I am on welfare as well although I would prefer to be working and taking post-secondary education at the moment those things aren't options for me because my Dr. and I are still figuring out medications and trying to get into other programs. I sleep much of the day I'm not deathly afraid of very much other than when I am not well mentally then life is terrifying as is reality. I have no shame in being a recovering alcoholic in having severe mental illness or in have being in Psychiatric wards and things of that nature and I have no shame in sleeping all day or staying in. There are lot's of things a person can accomplish however how small or mundane or seemingly useless and un-contributing. The mind can play pretty deadly tricks or if you're spiritual the devil can make one feel very uncomfortable with trying to recover from any hopeless state of body or mind thus trying to hinder any growth for the good of ourselves and the world.

And that same negativity or spiritual force or devil(s)/demon(s) try and make me feel just like how you described and not only that but also that I should be ashamed to be bodily and mentally different from my fellows. Mental illness is really cunning baffling and powerful and I would ascribe my alcoholism to that same effect. I can still live a useful productive life for myself and others in a way that's different than what others might consider normal and that's perfectly okay many people have and will if they stay positively on the right beam. thanks.


----------



## Ainoa

I should be attending classes during the week, but I've lost all interest in school and feel like I don't fit there socially at all. So I only go out to by groceries, visit my family, see a dentist, stuff like that.


----------



## tanyall

How do you get SSDI?


----------



## tanyall

I don't work I don't go to school and I've been a homemaker for 21 years so I've been at home since I was 16 years old. I dont know anyone...no friends and I don't think its ever going to change! My life is what I made of it and i did a real crappy job!


----------



## calmdown

another member clicking on this to also confirm that he also spends all of the day at home, other than walking the dog, im either on the computer, playing guitar, doing jobs around the house etc.


----------



## Rossy

I am currently but thats due to me being put off work with a torn quad muscle.


----------



## northsea

Yeah, mostly. But I normally don't mind, especially not when I was at school.
School drains my energy.


----------



## degrasse

It's so refreshing to hear others with the same issues. I recently stopped school because of SA and I do not have a job or any money. I don't have agoraphobia I simply just don't go out because where would I go? I do have the choice to go hang out with friends but all they do is go to the bars or clubbing and they are all alcoholics, or smoke too much weed. I hate them for it.


----------



## syrella

Yeah, sometimes I have trouble leaving the house. I like being home safe more than being out. I usually have to force myself to go places. 
My advice to those suffering from it would be to set small goals. For me, making it to the public mailbox on an off day was worth celebrating.  even though it wasn't far, it was a big deal to me and I felt really happy after, like I'd accomplished something.


----------



## CMPS

I can easily stay home for days. I spent the majority of my spring break at home. I was kind of sad today since I had to drive back to school.

I love my home and wish I weren't forced to leave it so often. I barely have the motivation to do anything these days. I just want to stay in my room, sleep, and watch tv. It's amazing I've managed to maintain a job and good grades in school all these years.


----------



## Layla

I stay in a lot these days, it's my main problem right now, and when I do go out I need to have a friend with me, it helps to take my mind off what is going on around me.


----------



## Justlost

Yep. Stay home most of the time, dont have a job, and its miserable.

Started taking online classes instead of going to the campus and it was a big mistake.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Yes. Pretty much jobless (I have things pop up to gain some cash, but nothing solid. No I'm not a prostitute. Heh.). 

College dropout. Only 2 years. I just couldn't do it anymore.

I also need a new car. I think that might help getting out slightly more. Or, at least, fantasize that that'd help. But where would I go?


----------



## sidneyporter

Hello new here

Yep I seem to be welded to my sofa. It does not help that I have no job to go to.


----------



## weiweidav

me, i used to stay at home all day, and will prob return to doing just that very soon, haha (cept i dont get government support :S)


----------



## Vindie

I have it bad. I've probably gone out ... twice in the last month or two? I can go out in my yard, but that's it. And if I didn't smoke I'd probably never go out there.

The thing is about my government assistance ... I've been cut off because I forgot to answer a letter they sent, so now I can't have it back 'til I go back to their office.

And the people who hang out at my local office call out to you when you pass, say derogatory things ... it's my worst nightmare. I have to travel further for the good one, but I like to get home ASAP. It's a pickle.

Lucky my boyfriend works or I'd lose my house or starve to death :/


----------



## AfarOff

Haha... this is why I just joined this site! It makes me feel not alone to see other people with the same issues.

Yeah, I basically never leave my house. At the moment, the last time I so much as went outdoors was about a month ago. I've done much worse, and stayed indoors in excess of 4 months.


----------



## Racoonthief

I try to go out at least once a week, whether it's just a walk around a park or to go shopping. When I dropped out of college last year, I stayed in doors for two months.


----------



## bexx

I've been housebound for about.. 3 years? Don't leave the house at all. I dropped out of college when it was getting too difficult to deal with people every day and I've been stuck inside ever since.


----------



## trendyfool

I've been on break this past week and really haven't got out of the house much...I've only seen one friend the whole week and haven't done much of anything :/


----------



## polardude18

On weekends, yes.


----------



## Luka92

Yes, but not every day.


----------



## BigDave94

I'm home most of the time, the only time im out is when I walk to my garage to workout or if I need to send a parcel off , I find just leaving the house really difficult because of my anxiety, and I must say it makes me feel alot better to know I am not the only one staying at home most of the times because often I get depressed feeling like I am the only one wile everyone else is enjoying there lifes.


----------



## 50piecesteve

Skewl, Gym, Work then home, thats my life


----------



## RonHasAnxiety

I'm taking a few classes at a community college, but that's about it as far as going out is concerned. I'll go to the store and buy candy at night, and go for a walk in an area that doesn't have a lot of traffic. It's a lonely existence really.


----------



## whatevzers

Yes. Besides class, I usually stay home all day bored out of my mind. I can feel myself slowly going insane. Occasionally, someone will ask me to go with them, but I can't do things by myself. I hope it will get better some day.


----------



## cole phelps

TheNoisyGhost said:


> Besides working a small part time job I'm home all the time. But it doesn't bother me at all.


This is me, down to a tee. I never gave my lifestyle much thought until this girl I like seemed to give me a signal. I'm pretty certain she wasn't so now I'm incredibly pissed off. Because before she gave me "hope" I was happy smoking weed everyday and didn't give a damn about being social. Since then It's all I think about and it's driving me crazy. I'm all ways on this site now which makes me think about it more. Which is my fault but I can't stop. Posting on forums has all ways been a good outlet for me. Anyway I hope this feeling goes away again. I don't want to change I like who I am

However I can't get this girl out of my mind I don't know what to do because I'm pretty certain she thinks I'm a stalker but what if she doesn't ? I go to sleep at night dreaming of all the fun I could have with her and it gives me hope and I really want to talk to her but once again if she hates me that would really screw things up at work

Lol this is all I've been thinking about these last few weeks how pathetic is that :um


----------



## Fantom Fox

I stay at home all the time unless I'm at work. I feel like I don't have the drive or incentive to get out and do anything. I often think "What's the use? I have no one to go out with" but I'm trying to work it all out. Sometimes just forcing myself helps, even _if_ I'm alone.


----------



## FunkMonk

I stay at home as much as i can. Even though my therapist says i should go out more which will improve my mood etc. Shes right but everything is just so awful here.

Right now the weather is so bad not getting much a summer so even just going for a walk is awful.


----------



## oskie

At the moment yes. (no job, no school)

And I hate it. I think I've applied at 5 places already and no one has called me...I need something to keep me busy and stop thinking so much.


----------



## Buddy900

A day in the life of me:
Get up, have breakfast, shower, check my emails, walk my dog, have lunch, play video games, have dinner, play more video games, exercise, have a quick evening snack, surf the internet, go to bed.

It would be slightly different if I had a job or was taking classes, but once I was home from work/classes, I'd still stay indoors for the rest of the day.


----------



## MachineSupremacist

Managed to get to both the post office and the gun range today. I managed to explain how to adjust his site knobs to somebody who was new at this.

Didn't make it to a lecture though, so I only got 2/3 of trips I wanted to make today done. Meh. Still, 2/3 is really good for me.


----------



## rgrwng

besides work, i never go out unless specifically invited, which does not happen too often.


----------



## Aries33

Yer i stay inside at home alot, i actually like it and if i dont go outside even to the backyard it kinds feels really weird when i do but going out in public is something i rarely do, sometimes i say to myself maybe i should be going out doing more things even just going to the city or some place for the sake of it but i never go but instead stay home and either watch tv sleep all day or spend time online,sometimes its scary to go out alone even during the day i hate bieng on my own with no company but what else could i do, i feel very safe at home out there is too much i cant face people anymore


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

I wish I could stay home all the time, I have to go to work. :/ I've been working full time since I was 16, there's no one to support me at all.


----------



## ShannelTheUgly

Don't go outside unless asked and even then I even try to argue my way out of going.


----------



## Xtraneous

^


----------



## parag0n

Just work and school, and I try to get out of those as much as possible. I really enjoy going to the movies and walking in the park, but being in your late 20's and being out alone all the time attracts some unwanted attention.


----------



## TravisBickle

90% of the time, yes. I don't have agoraphobia, but I do stay home all day on most days. Especially since summer, it's been this way. Occasionally I'll take walks, though.


----------



## Joe

I only go out for school and my Nans once a week. Even though I used to try argue out of going, usually because I was afraid Id see someone I knew despite it just being a walk across the road.


----------



## Magickan32

Well, i've been feeling quite weak and frankly sick from all of it. My soical anxiety my people phobia, just everything. I tell myself i can and will get better but honestly, i sub-conciously know i am lieing to myself. I keep imagining a self that is confident, social and normal and i guess i rely on my counsellar or pshycologist to just automatically push me into being that person. I think that i will just one day wake up and be this normal guy everybody loves and is jealous of. That no work fom my side is required. But i recently realised i needed to stand up and try. I realised that my mind goes through this and my mind is the only, the only thing that knows all about this and therefore it has to be the only thing that can fix it, right? I mean if i just go to a pshycologist like she is a medicine that will make suddenly recover, then i have the wrong mind set. I have to take advice from her and practice all of them. Plus, i decided not to go to a pshyciatrist because didn't want to rely on a drug. But if i go to a pshycologist like she will cure me instantly then how is it any different from a drug. I need to listen to pshycologist and do what she tells me, not just listen to her. Basically for you im saying you need to try. You need to get out of that house, slowly and commonly. Maybe twice a week or even a month just gradually increase every time. Increase the distance as well as how frequently you do it. You are the key. Motivate yourself to get better and believe me, im sure you will. Good Luck


----------



## FunkMonk

ShannelTheUgly said:


> Don't go outside unless asked and even then I even try to argue my way out of going.


Just what i do.


----------



## IBDException

Yes I'm at home alot. Alone. The only place/situation that feels peaceful. Except that it really doesn't because I'm lonely..Its weird.


----------



## EternalOrbit

If I didn't have to go to work, get basic needs at the store, and take my dog out I'd never leave my apartment. Before I go out I thoroughly scan for any of my neighbors or strangers that might want to pet my dog **gasp!**. I'm not aggorophobic, but I have literally dove into the bushes my dog pees on to hide from my chatty neighbors. It was a proud moment. I'm perfectly happy in my little gym or cooking, writing, thinking all alone in my little fortress. And when they knock on the door I turn on the shower.


----------



## IWannaBeUnderstood

Pialicious88 said:


> i stay at home all day, i forgot what my town looks like


Yep, same :clap
Apparently various shops in our country town are no longer there and hadn't been for ages....only found out when my hubby was talking about it one day in a conversation. When I go shopping once a week it's to a larger town where not as many people know us, so I cope with that....then I come home and stay inside. I've just started taking vitamin D tablets as I don't go out for sunshine even.

For the most part I love being inside and I'm never bored. Just hate other people not 'getting' it.


----------



## Dat Gyul

I work from home so there really isn't any need to go out, I do take walks around the yard, I like to take pictures with my camera or my phone.


----------



## Cletis

There have been times when I literally stayed home for days at a time but that was due to lack of money and/or a car. Or just not feeling well due to severe anxiety/depression. Of course, no one believed me when I told them I felt awful because they would always say "but you look great". People think that if you don't look sick then you must feel great. 

I'm not agoraphobic at all, just very shy around most people. I avoid most social situations if I can. Sometimes I force myself to go anyway. I can't get anyone to understand this illness. They all think I'm making it up. It's frustrating. :no


----------



## Droidsteel

On holidays and weekends yeh, because I have no friends to do anything with so I can't really leave the house even though I want to.


----------



## SkySlip

I'm doing school online, so there's nothing forcing me to go out. I Haven't actually gone out during the day for about 10 months. I do go out in the backyard for vitamin D though.


----------



## Smoothie

I usually only out for school(winter break,only this week left) or when my parents force me to go with them somewhere.
Of course I would love to have friends to go out with,or go to their houses,but I actually like staying all day on computer,maybe I got used to it.


----------



## layitontheline

parag0n said:


> Just work and school, and I try to get out of those as much as possible. I really enjoy going to the movies and walking in the park, but being in your late 20's and being out alone all the time attracts some unwanted attention.


yes.

And since school is out and I only work part-time, I'm often at home with my thoughts eating away at me. Going out is crucial in maintaining my sanity, which is why I'm usually insane.


----------



## Otonashii

I'm home schooled so there isn't really much reason for me to go outside. I probably only leave the house 2-3 times a month. And that's only really to spend time with my friend. Being with said friend is the only way I get the tiniest bit of confidence to step outside. I constantly worry that someone will talk to me and I won't know how to react. :/


----------



## karras

Before leaving for anything except for work, I go through this.


Im going to leave.
**** my neighbours might be outside, I'll have to wait until they've gone.
Go check the window.
All clear.
*thinks* Do I look okay?
Go look at myself in the mirror.
OMG I look really bad.
I spend a load of time putting on different clothes. Trying to find something that looks okay. Everything seems to suck.
Settle on some clothes.
About to leave.
Neighbours might be there.
Check the window again.

Repeat.

A handful of times I even talk myself out of leaving: "I didnt really need that thing anyway". "It can wait". "Stay inside".


----------



## rgrwng

if i am not at work or being forced to eat with family, i am at home in my room at my computer all days. there just isn't anything worthwhile outside.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Today I'll get to stay home all day with no one else around and it's going to be awesome. I can't wait for the quietude. :]


----------



## DubnRun

Yes, I haven't enjoyed being outside since i was 10yr old, and pretty much never left the house since. I always want to but there is simply nothing to do and nowhere to go, so I isolate 24/7. It wont ever change so I refuse to tell my self that it ****ing will. I wish I was never born


----------



## sparkle1

I work through the week so when it comes to the weekend I don't want to leave the house. Where I live is very very busy and the shops are always swarming with people. I hate being around people, they annoy me, so I usually choose to stay home until work time again.


----------



## Killer2121

I stay home all day sadly... I am on the computer or watching TV all day. Sometimes I go out with friends against my will because I don't want them to think something is wrong.


----------



## AlaskanParadise

I have to force myself to leave the house. My kids ride the bus to school and if we need stuff from the store I can always ask my husband to pick it up on the way home from work.

Last winter I went through a bad patch of not leaving and when I did finally leave I was practically having a panic attack :um when the grocery store bagger asked if he could take my stuff out to my car. So I notice my SA gets worse if I'm not testing it on a regular basis.

But home is the only place in the world I don't have SA...it's the only place I feel normal. :|


----------



## Michelle7

I have spent the last two years in my house. I've lost all of my friends because of it. I mostly stay on my computer or play ps3 everyday. Sad life style. I can't even go check my mail. It's not that I don't want to go out. I would love to I just don't want to be around anyone. I feel comfortable at home.


----------



## simian4455

ScorpioGirl said:


> Does anyone else stay home all day?


Me! Me! Me!


----------



## rachelynn

*Home as always*

I already replied to this 2 years ago. But here I am again, replying with mostly the same thing. All I do is stay home, besides going out for a doctor appointment once in a while. No more counseling. A mix of fear and health problems keep me trapped. It's never going to end. :blank


----------



## remixkilla

rachelynn said:


> I already replied to this 2 years ago. But here I am again, replying with mostly the same thing. All I do is stay home, besides going out for a doctor appointment once in a while. No more counseling. A mix of fear and health problems keep me trapped. It's never going to end. :blank


What do you do all day?


----------



## nycdude

Yes, sometimes. Since I am out of work right now until August I think, I head to the gym 3 times a week, other than not much, I stayed home all day today and probably this weekend as well, maybe.


----------



## Hex00

Yep. I'm a complete recluse and rarely go out, just watch tv and spend time on the computer all day.

I may go back to uni in september (not decided yet, dropped out before), if so hopefully I can finally make a few friends and become more 'normal' :blank


----------



## Noun

When I'm not working I'm usually at home. Once every two or three weeks I'll visit family or go out to the movies, restaurants etc. with cousins but that's pretty much it.

I'd rather stay home and read or go online.


----------



## catawampus

I work from home (for the last 6 years) and spend the vast majority of my free time at home. I used to go out more but lately I've become very much a recluse. I just don't have the desire or energy to face the world and deal with people.


----------



## GirlGristle

I want to go outdoors but I currently don't have a car and entertainment is like...40 minutes away by car so I'm sort of stuck home. I'm currently catching up on drawing, reading, and watching big bang theory so I'm happy nonetheless.


----------



## Lemnear

If I am not at school or the store, then I am in my room all day sleeping or using the computer unless I am downstairs eating. I may start exercising even though it is hard to with all the fatigue that I suffer from. I could never picture myself as a complete shut in, so I will probably never obtain the title as a "Hikikomori."


----------



## kenjy

I've stayed inside for months at a time when I was younger. I didn't even feel comfortable checking the mail. I still stay inside some weekends if I don't have anything important to do.


----------



## simian4455

kenjy said:


> I've stayed inside for months at a time when I was younger. I didn't even feel comfortable checking the mail. I still stay inside some weekends if I don't have anything important to do.


You are so lucky. I never have anything important to do.


----------



## Mlochail

Me... Although I'm a natural homebody, too much is just too much.

I'm as pale like a sheet of paper. Even a vampire gets more sunlight then I do LOL

I just sit on my PC all day, watch TV or I try and find something creative to do like making abstract pen art.


----------



## TexasMedicine

Well, work forces me to at least leave the house every day (even if I work inside for 8 hours) so I get a couple of hours of fresh air per day. But on weekends I usually stay at home unless I have something to go out and buy. 

Despite that I would prefer to stay outdoors during the day, but I have no purpose being there.


----------



## laurenxox

yeah lol, its ****ing **** -.-


----------



## Seba5

I myself stay at home as much as I can especially on vacations. I practice MTB almost every day and sometimes, its the only time I go outside. Of course I assist to all family reunions, or go to the book Fair with my parents but going out is not a funny thing. My family and me live in the outskirts of the city. We live on neighborhod built in the mountains which BTW I really like it, theres no neighbor making lousy front noises or the neighboors cat pooping on your garden. I really like it. Given the fact that each house is at least 1000 meters. Away I dont interact much with others but I really like it. Going out of my house risks me to having an unwanted social encounter with some jer__ of my school and theres also a chance. That a Lady will fall in love with me. Anyhpw, going out just isnt my style.


----------



## rachelynn

remixkilla said:


> What do you do all day?


Computer stuff. Read, write, crochet. Sometimes watch tv. :um


----------



## BeeBug

I understand. The majority of my time is spent alone, in my apartment. I leave to work, visit family on weekends in a nearby town, or run errands as needed. I am usually quite eager to return home after being out for a bit. I know such isolation isn't healthy. But I presently live in a very small town and though I have lived here for a year, I don't know anyone personally outside of work. There aren't very many venues for meeting others outside of school or church. I am not attending either. :door


----------



## teopap

Hi,
I'm reviving this old thread! I am another guy from Greece. I only leave the house to go to the nursing school. Hoping one day to work as a nurse and forced to interact with lots of people. Make some money and get a new life.
At the moment, I wake up, go to school, get back. Eat, play on computer. Do some gardening, exercise (jog in the beach or usually exercise in my room) study, surf the internet and go back to bed. No friends to hang out with. I had friends in the past, or actually some months ago, but not anymore. I simply can't maintain a friendship. I am too anxious for it. It's better this way.


----------



## NoHeart

Yup, all day, every day.


----------



## catawampus

*Home alone*

I spend almost 100% of my time alone at home. I work from home as well. The only time I ever leave my apartment is to go grocery shopping or run other errands. I try to go to the gym late at night when fewer people are there. I often try thinking of reasons to leave, to get out into the sunshine, but the prospects all seem so dismal. Being out amongst people when I don't have the security blanket of a friend with me makes the infrequent ventures too uncomfortable to be enjoyable. So I stay home. Not very healthy and so different than how I used to live my life.


----------



## boundforglorywt

Pretty much inside 24-7 now-a-days, I only go out to get drugs to try too escape the pain.


----------



## Twinkiesex

No, I work 5 days a week (sometimes 6), but I totally would if I could. I prefer being alone at home more than anything. I just don't like being around people.


----------



## miss newbie

Hiya, im the same apart from work which is only part time i dont really leave the house, when i have to go out to do errands or shopping i get myself in such a state with the anxiety its horrible i let that fear and dread take over me and i avoid going out unless i have to


----------



## Pierre1

Yes I stay inside all day. I hate going outside if I do go outside its to the shops, college or err the shops.

If it was up to me I'd only go outside to the shops like once a week.


----------



## ghostface

Yes.

The only time I venture out of the house is when I have therapy. My mother must be real proud.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

No. I have to be outside.


----------



## sas111

I try to go out and have fun but it's pointless because no one likes me out there. Just makes me feel remarkably low when all these better people are laughing, talking and enjoying each others company..I'm just a nobody..so I stay home.


----------



## green9206

I try to stay indoors as much as i can. I hate the outside world and my home however rubbish it is feels like a protective cocoon. There are lot of stuff i do at home which keeps me busy like playing video games, surfing the net, watching tv, movies, sleeping, etc. Once in a while i do get out to watch a movie or to dine outside or maybe get a new movie dvd or game. Thats about it.


----------



## Mousey9

When I'm not in school or working a job, I'm probably at home all day 4-5 times a week.


----------



## impossibru

all day erryday


----------



## namasthey

from 2008 to 2011 after being thrown out from my job i was at home whole day i even avoided venturing out to the market 
then i went into so much depression i decided to search for a job

I found a job and i have been going to work from past 2 years

Though i am unable to socialise or make friends at workplace
i feel depressed due to bullying at workplace
and i have been diagnosed with bipolar 

Still i am trying to juggle home and work
I am a mother and home maker also.

Plus i was abused very badly as a child by my parents
i was beaten black and blue on daily basis


----------



## vulgarrobot

boundforglorywt said:


> Pretty much inside 24-7 now-a-days, I only go out to get drugs to try too escape the pain.


same


----------



## Gloomlight

I know I shouldn't be but I'm strangely happy to see that this thread got to 23 pages so far... I felt weird even on here for not leaving the house. It'd have to be an emergency for me to step out the front door.


----------



## Frithrika

I leave the house to go to work, but other than that I basically spend all my time at home. I feel too out of place if I go somewhere public alone, and I'm not outgoing enough to have friends I could go with. Either problem makes the other worse.


----------



## chiron

Gloomlight said:


> I know I shouldn't be but I'm strangely happy to see that this thread got to 23 pages so far... I felt weird even on here for not leaving the house. It'd have to be an emergency for me to step out the front door.


Hey Gloomlight. I also have that strange happiness. I probably should've opt'd in for SSI because of how bad off I was. It makes me feel awkward to see how other people with social anxiety had no problem grabbing a job at eighteen or going into college while I was stuck indoors for years. This thread gives me a huge sigh of relief to hear that I'm not the only one who was living with this.

It isn't so strange to feel relieved. I know what this is like and I hope you choose to talk about it anytime you would like to.


----------



## DubnRun

ive never had a night out in my entire life and live in 24/7 isolation my entire life.


----------



## Nihongo86

Frithrika said:


> I leave the house to go to work, but other than that I basically spend all my time at home. I feel too out of place if I go somewhere public alone, and I'm not outgoing enough to have friends I could go with. Either problem makes the other worse.


I am the exact same. Except I haven't landed a job to go to yet. I have few friends to go out with and if so, they usually go to big social events that I don't want to be at. I go out to run some errands, but to just randomly go somewhere for no reason by myself, I feel out of place.


----------



## imsorryididnotmean

I haven't been outside for weeks. I need to go back to college :no


----------



## Frostbite

I stay at home most days. I can work on my thesis at home, which usually doesn't happen. It's just me watching Netflix and sleeping half the day.


----------



## Sting

I haven't done anything in a long time. I often stay in my room.. with my thoughts. It's a lonely existence that's for sure. Friendships i make online are never that long lasting either. Normally watch films, read books, think and just wait till i eventually fall asleep again. I try to convince myself to do something creative at least, but the 'i don't gain much from doing it so why bother' wins alllllllll the time!

Oh opening the browser and looking at a blank page seems to be my greatest pass time


----------



## Kanova

Nope, I hang out with my buddies regularly now. Actually I am just waiting to go out now. Pizza Hut buffet, yo.


----------



## sadcat

I stay at home for long stretches of time. I don't venture out much, other than to visit the market or the library. My saving grace is living near a small park, which I make it a point to walk to at least once daily and sit and enjoy the weather. Other than that, I guess I'm a "loser", too. :b I don't have friends, don't go on wild nightly outings, no social life... blah. Thank goodness for the internet! I've gotten to speak with such great people.


----------



## CD700

Kanova said:


> Nope, I hang out with my buddies regularly now. Actually I am just waiting to go out now. Pizza Hut buffet, yo.


I hope the place burns down


----------



## Thatguy55

I have to go out to college everyday, except weekends of course, but besides that I'm in the house all day just thinking and not being able to do anything but think and just hit a major low point and feel like death. Fun times.


----------



## Miyu

yup, that's how my weekends look like. during week I'm at college.

sometimes I catch myself thinking that I couldn't even manage a social life anyway. and I don't want to. I mean, I have yet to find someone who appreciates my outlook on how social life should be. (hanging out with a group of people at someone's place, playing PS3, Wii, 3DS, ... watching anime, movies, eating food)

also at home, I have video games, books, pc, etc.! which makes me a very happy being.


----------



## fIashforward

Generally yeah. If I dont have college I'll stay at home all day and very very rarely go out.


----------



## Disintegration

I stay home all day too, the vast majority of my time is spent in my room. My prison...


----------



## Misty G

I'm the same. Right now I'm trying to get my own place (been stuck inside my moms house for A LONG time). I'm scared that they'll take my SSI away because I moved out. I just need to get own space without having to be the maid/dog care person for everyone else. Don't get me wrong it was ok up until the dovermen became apart of the household. I have a cat and a pit bull. My cats now stuck downstairs and my pits stuck in my room and I'm home taking care of the dovermen that like to bite and has been trained to miss behave. Its become hell.


----------



## lockedathome

*Haven't Left Home For 5 yrs. Except For Doctors*

I have been Dx'd with PTSD, chronic severe depression, anxiety/panic disorder, agorapobia, IBS from nerves, chronic muscle/body ache/pain and now alot of weight gain. I have never left my house to go to town except for MD apts in 5 yrs. NEVER! I wacked my hair and didn't care it bugged me so bad, I continuiously cancel apts to MD's b/c I can't make myself get into shower. I've had squad called for me twice, lucky I've never ended up in mental health. My MD helped me apply for permanent disability which I received 1st try, thank the Lord. I live in my bedroom 24/7 with my cat and Anxiety Service Dog Chi. I only allow my husband and 2 children to see me. I never get ready, stay in pj's even after shower. use to take showers x2/day, now x1/every 2-3 days. I miss all my children's stuff. We are extremely family orientated but have now missed 5 Christmas, Thankgivings, etc at my parents and Dad not so well, so just losing time with him as I have with my children. I push everyone away. I'll go without food vs getting up to cook, If I can't grab and eat it, I don't eat. I sleep and cry non-stop. The only relief and time I feel safe is in my room alone or when I'm alone with any of my animals, especially my miniature horses. I want a friend, I talk find on phone and make promises to see b/c I so want too, but never go b/c I hate myself so bad. I need a long-term clinic. 2 wks I refuse. I will only revert and half to start at the beginning. I know, it's been 5 yrs. I ramble also with my thoughts, so sorry and I always fail to re-read or have spell-check on, just on fyi. I NEED A FRIEND!


----------



## CW1985

Aside from walking the dog or visiting my Grandparents occasionally, I spend most of my time in the house because I have no friends to hang out with.


----------



## Bohuw

I've left the house 4 times in the past 3 weeks, each time i left I stayed inside a car. I dont think ive felt direct sunlight on my skin at all for that 3 weeks......Im not even exaggerating


----------



## Sqelton

*I can stay home all day, all week, all month.*



ScorpioGirl said:


> I read a thread that asked what people do for a living. I felt like a loser saying that I get government support. Does anyone else have agoraphobia or something like it? I really don't leave my house much. Can stay inside for weeks at a time. Ahh. I hope I'm not the only one. :blank


Yes, I stay at home all day for weeks on end. There was a whole month when I didn't go anywhere. We have a piece of land, not too big, so I walk around our house and/or the treadmill to keep moving. I'm happiest if I stay home. In an emergency, I don't think about anything, I just go and drive to the doctor or if I'm taking my husband, I'm ok. There is never time to think. I just do it. But on other occasions, the thought of an appointment lurks over my head and it bothers me so much and can't wait to get it done so I can be home with no worries of going out.


----------



## Sqelton

*I'm so much like you, about staying home.*



Bohuw said:


> I've left the house 4 times in the past 3 weeks, each time i left I stayed inside a car. I dont think ive felt direct sunlight on my skin at all for that 3 weeks......Im not even exaggerating


It's important you get sunlight on though, even through the window, to stay at least ten minutes a day. I make it a point. I go to my porch or walk around my house for ten minutes. The rest I walk on the treadmill with the TV or stereo on for longer walks. You have to do this to avoid depression.


----------



## lost91

I was going to school/working since January of this year but now summer is here and I really haven't left the house much this past month when school/work ended. I somehow end up getting bored of being in my room and actually manage to go out even if its only to wal-mart or other stores. 

I remember last year I didn't leave the house for a good month or two because of severe acne and when I finally did go out in public I felt like a wild animal let loose in town. Thank goodness that feeling is gone. Felt terrible. Exposure definitely helps even if its just taking small steps at a time.


----------



## Endlessness

I actually have a real problem figuring out if I have agoraphobia or social anxiety, or both. I'm now doing better than I used to in my teenage years, but it still difficult for me to go to the grocery store and shops by myself. If I go with my husband, it's much better, but still makes me a bit anxious.

By myself though, I get really nervous, nauseated and I have to calm myself so I don't launch into a full-blown panic attack. When we do stuff with friends (they don't know I have this problem), I hate having to go to their place. When they come to our place it's easier. Still not 100%, but so much easier.

But yeah, I'm a freelancer so I work from home. I can easily go like 3-4 days without going outside even once, but then I have to go buy food 

You are definitely not alone.


----------



## willyd

Sitting home all day unless a meteor was hurling toward my bedroom window checking in!


----------



## KPanthera

Yeah, I don't get out a whole lot anymore. Band stuff every couple weeks, groceries, and appointments are the only consistent things that force me to leave. I too can go a week or two without going anywhere but I try my best not to as after a week or so I want to bash my head against the wall.


----------



## Carcamo

I stay home because I dropped out of High School, I have absolutely nothing to do. However, I will go back to school possibly (Adult School) when I turn 18 so I can get my life back together.


----------



## lenny4xo

I take school online so I tend to stay home all day. Sometimes I stay in my house for weeks without stepping outside. I only ever go out if I get cabin fever, if I want to go out and buy something, or on rare ocasions, when my friends come to visit me.


----------



## Alienated

I would like to have a reason to go out, but no body talks to anyone anymore, I don't trust anyone, no where to go, nothing to do, so yes I am just like you. I leave my house about 4 or 5 times a month.


----------



## ChickenNugget

b52ms said:


> I also experience intense anxiety when I hear someone coming up the porch and to the door...


Me too! I even dislike it when the Fedex/ups person comes. I wish they gave a time when they were coming. not just a day.


----------



## OtherBrain

I've been home all day, yesterday I was forced by the closest thing I have to a friend to go to the park and all the other humans there made me feel uncomfortable. I don't have a job right now either, such is life.


----------



## JadedJade

I'm home all day 24/7 basically. I get out maybe 3-5 times a year, but more because of my physical and health issues than my SA.


----------



## sadcat

I don't know if I want to cry or smile. It's strange seeing my thoughts echoed in the words of other people. I mean, it's nice to not feel alone, but it's sad at the same time. I was doing very well for a bit with my agoraphobia, but it's almost been a week since I left my home. I need to go grocery shopping. :um


----------



## ChuckBrown

I go to work everyday. On my days off I don't really go out. I like to nap, I'll go to the store. I just don't have anybody to do anything with, I also kind of don't want to.


----------



## OakMan

I am at home all day everyday. I have no job and no friends. I don´t know how to change my situation.


----------



## callmebas

Same, glad i'm not alone. This is one thing most of us can relate to. I feel like my house is an island in the ocean where sharks are all around. Going out seems like a troublesome experience. I don't know if it counts that i go out to the supermarket, or for cycling, jogging once in a while, but other than that whenever i go out i will 'have' to.


----------



## newpierre

i am home practically 24/7 i too suffer with anxiety and severe self conscious issues too


----------



## mightypillow

I can stay inside for days. I'd skip most of my classes at school and my roommate would always ask me how I can be cooped up in my room for long periods of time and not go insane. I did it because it is easy. I try to make an effort to leave the house at least every 2 days now. Baby steps!


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

Home (not that I would call this dump my home)practically all day everyday, except when I let the dog in/out.


If Lifes For Living,
. Then Why The F*** Am I Here?


----------



## markwalters2

6 hours ago I decided to go outside. Until now I'm still inside.


----------



## ineverwipe

I can stay home for like 2-3 weeks at a time. I only leave to buy groceries and cigarettes for the month then I'm good


----------



## Truwolf

I stay alone every day, and I'm better for it.

I don't do MMORPGs, I can kick *** perfectly fine on my own, thank you!


----------



## Itta

If not school I think I could stay at home forever,because it's the most peaceful place that I've ever found.And also I love that at home I can feel 100% myself,and don't need to care if I look ugly,I can act extra stupid without being ashamed (like talking nonsenses,singing alone,whistling,listening to the music,and doing some more random stuff,that probably I piss off my neighbors)


----------



## hickool

Itta said:


> If not school I think I could stay at home forever,because it's the most peaceful place that I've ever found.And also I love that at home I can feel 100% myself,and don't need to care if I look ugly,I can act extra stupid without being ashamed (like talking nonsenses,singing alone,whistling,listening to the music,and doing some more random stuff,that probably I piss off my neighbors)


That's all good then. Be careful though. The more you stay at home, the more you'll find it difficult being out in public.


----------



## ineverwipe

Weekdays I work in the morning but other than that I stay home. I only leave when I have to. I have agoraphobia too, among other things. So I don't feel safe unless I'm home


----------



## MetalPearls

ineverwipe said:


> I can stay home for like 2-3 weeks at a time. I only leave to buy groceries and cigarettes for the month then I'm good


 I'm the exact same way.. until I got these therapy sessions once a week now. SOMETIMES twice a week. But like last month.. I didn't bother seeing my doc for 3 weeks.. so it still happens.

Is this just the way we are now? 
Or does anyone consider this kind of living still a bit "sick?"
(PM me or answer here.. I really wanna know what ppl think if u get to read this)

I really don't mind being indoors all day. I use to hate it when I was like.. 21, 22.. now I'm like Hey.. whatever.. its my bunker.

Hickool is right, the more you stay indoors the harder it is to be out there.


----------



## Lish3rs

I don't have a car currently so I don't go to a lot of places. Introverts can live in their mind, and so I have just about everything I need here. I also do like to get out once and awhile though.


----------



## shyguyred

I don't see the point in go anywhere if im still alone,no family no friends to go anywhere.It feels pointless to go out and a waste of money.If I go to the store I feel like im forcing myself to buy things I don't need.Im still just try to deceive my self of how boring my life is.I wish there was just one person in my life I could leave the house with just so I don't have to be a stranger every where.Any invitiaon I get to go anywhere I accept because im desprate,but I get none anymore.There nothing left to do in my life but rot alone isolated from humanity.I don't know what I did to be discarded by everyone.


----------



## inacricus

I stay home most days. It annoys my family.


----------



## anxious87

I work from home mostly so I'm home most of the time. A little over a year ago I belonged to a gym and would force myself to go there 2-3 times during the week. Since I've canceled my gym contract, I'm pretty much at home all during the week and mostly on the weekends. I try to force myself to go out at least once each weekend, lately it has just been to the grocery store lol. I've gone out to ride my bike a couple of times and once it gets warmer out, my goal is to make a habit of it. I feel anxious when doing it alone, but I think it will just take getting used to. I always feel more alive after being outdoors.


----------



## Roadkill1337

I am only required to attend school two days out of the week. I literally have no friends or acquaintances that are close enough for me to hang out with. I have no job, no place to go, no reason to leave the house, really. Any day except Monday and Wednesday (the days I attend classes) I never leave the house. Hell, it's a miracle if I even leave my bed. I'll even go without eating or drinking because I'm not motivated enough to get out of bed. You can call that laziness if you want, I don't mind.


----------



## Grog

No I make a point of going out every day mainly for motivation and sanity .
Usually a totally pointless trip but it's important to do 1 thing at least


----------



## ReeferHermit

im 19, 8 months out of high school.. Not in college nor do i have a job. i do go out with friends(that ive known since middle school) every blue moon, the most is a few days at a time but socializing exhaust me. i usually stay home after that either for a few days or weeks at a time. Ive been diagnosed with anxiety.. wish i wasnt like this but dont know how to get out of it. You're def not alone..


----------



## twitchy666

*No day's different*

I have trouble keeping track of the name of the day. Monday to Sunday is exactly nothing to do. All that changes in my life is when I stock up with groceries, and then I run out of food


----------



## Bert Reynolds

twitchy666 said:


> I have trouble keeping track of the name of the day. Monday to Sunday is exactly nothing to do. All that changes in my life is when I stock up with groceries, and then I run out of food


Do you work at home?


----------



## ineverwipe

Nah you're not the only one. I do have work in the early morning but other than that I'm at home the rest of the day. I'm on gov support as well - agoraphobia, schizophrenia, etc (I won't list them all lol).

My mom asked me on the phone the other day: "So is work all you do? You don't leave the house for anything else?" Lol I'm like nope, I prefer it that way


----------



## c224

Whenever possible I stay at home. I go to college for about 4-6 hours 5 days a week and thats pretty much it. I might out to socialize maybe once a month which doesn't sound like a lot but it certainly feels like a lot when I'm in the middle of it..


----------



## JH1983

I go to a gym most days, to the grocery store every few days and to visit my dad in the hospital, but besides that I stay at home alone all day, every day. I prefer it. Outside of the house is where all the stress is. I have agoraphobia along with the anxiety and panic disorder, so I have very little desire to ever go anywhere or do anything.


----------



## JeruHendrix

Sting said:


> I haven't done anything in a long time. I often stay in my room.. with my thoughts. It's a lonely existence that's for sure. Friendships i make online are never that long lasting either. Normally watch films, read books, think and just wait till i eventually fall asleep again. I try to convince myself to do something creative at least, but the 'i don't gain much from doing it so why bother' wins alllllllll the time!
> 
> Oh opening the browser and looking at a blank page seems to be my greatest pass time


yeah. pretty much... spot on. cept for the creative thing. I do stuff, just not enough and it's usually half hearted.


----------



## forex

JH1983 said:


> *I go to a gym most days*, to the grocery store every few days and to visit my dad in the hospital, but besides that I stay at home alone all day, every day. I prefer it. Outside of the house is where all the stress is. I have agoraphobia along with the anxiety and panic disorder, so I have very little desire to ever go anywhere or do anything.


i have signed up for gym :blank 3 weeks ago , but still didnt go yet.
i just cant pull that trigger to go. :afr


----------



## twitchy666

*Sound Thread!*

I have repossession on my horizon

Severely addicted to jobseeking and paranormal interviews. 263 of 'em. Learning from each to try avoiding rejection


----------



## Socialanxiety11

I stay in the house all the time. Last year, i didn't leave the house for a few months.


----------



## One Man Band

Other than work and school, I do nothing. What else am I supposed to do with no friends?


----------



## BKLD

I used to be severely agoraphobic. I wouldn't go to school many a day when I was scared to go outside. I kind of got over it. I still don't go out much, but that's because I don't have work or school at the moment. I'm working on that too.


----------



## thisismeyo

when im not at work, im at home. no where else to go


----------



## EternallyRestless

Socialanxiety11 said:


> I stay in the house all the time. Last year, i didn't leave the house for a few months.


I thought you were in school?


----------



## musiclover2

I am about to. Grandma is being sued for a wreck so she can't drive me places even though whenever we do go out, we are only go shopping or eating. I stay at home all the time and will have to learn to live with it and be thankful.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

I'm in my room most of the time. When do I leave my house, I quickly realize why I never leave in the first place.


----------



## saperson

I'm unemployed and not in school, so I do stay home a lot. This week I've actually been outside a lot, mostly because I suddenly had a bunch of errands to run.


----------



## Vuldoc

I've been staying at home more (mostly in my room) it's really getting to me. I really need to get out and do something in the fresh air.


----------



## Andre

I am trying to think of a reason to go out today. I can't find one. Also, I no interests and I resent the cast of onlookers. I am sufferring and I will resent you further for reminding me of my suffering.


----------



## Avo91

You're certainly not alone. 
I can rarely go out, only to walk my dog in secluded places.


----------



## Almighty101

For a while now, I have been indoors a lot. and I sort of like it.


----------



## mikeymike01

I stay home 6 days a week on average probably since I graduated college two years ago and haven't managed to find work.


----------



## Farideh

Of course you're not the only one. I struggle with agoraphobia and social anxiety which is why I dropped out of college and stopped hanging out with people. I became lonely and depressed. I basically only leave the house for work, fill up the car tank, or going through the drive thru. I haven't been inside a store for a long time and if I do have to run errands, I would quickly try to find what I need and check out immediately. I can't stay in a store and just walk around observing things because I get panic attacks when I'm around a lot of people. It sucks.


----------



## wickedcode

I try not to since at home I'm alone.


----------



## skyisblue

The only thing i do nowadays is go to work and then go to a grocery store if i need food. Besides that i stay at home.

I did a bunch of dating the past 3 years but have slowed down due to an injury. 

Believe it or not, it's my injury that stops me from going out. Not my SA.


----------



## MaePa

Aside from work, a martial arts class I go to every Thursday, and errands that may pop up, I don't really leave the house on my own unless I'm the only one in the house. I mostly get out when I'm tagging along with my family. The problem isn't that I'm afraid to get out of the house, because I'd like to more often than I do these days. Part of it is I feel guilty about not being at home and available if any of my family members needs me, but the bigger issue is that I feel intensely uncomfortable leaving them behind. It's probably slightly related to the guilty feeling I mentioned, but there's a bigger issue behind it that I haven't been able to pinpoint. Maybe it's like I'm afraid my family will disapprove of or judge the reason why I'd want/need to leave the house. I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Ella Shae

I probably have only left the house 4 times in the last 2 years. :/


----------



## AussiePea

Ella Shae said:


> I probably have only left the house 4 times in the last 2 years. :/


Are you home schooled? agoraphobic? I went through a period of about 6 months where I didn't leave for that reason but very gradually left the house, found that a small walk during the day with few people around did wonders for my mood.


----------



## Ella Shae

AussiePea said:


> Are you home schooled? agoraphobic? I went through a period of about 6 months where I didn't leave for that reason but very gradually left the house, found that a small walk during the day with few people around did wonders for my mood.


Yes, I had to be homeschooled due to my inability to leave the house, No, I don't have agoraphobia. I think it's more my depression that makes me unable to leave the house, I also think I have a few self esteem issues that make me not want to face the world.


----------



## Reptar

I havent been out in public since august last year


----------



## identificationunknown

I love indoors..


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

I am not anxious to go out, but i simply have no business outside most of the time. There is not a lot of entertainment where i live, and i don't really like the crowd anyway. Sometimes i go out for a walk, but it gets old fast.


----------



## Quatermass

I try to leave my apartment for at least a couple of hours most days of the week, whether I need to or not. Since I live alone I have to go shopping every now and then, or else I would starve. But getting out helps a lot with anxiety and depression so I try to get out as often as possible. The difference is immediately noticeable. I only have to stay indoors for a couple days in a row before I feel a marked increase in anxiety and depression. On days I go out, and especially if I interact with people, which doesn't happen too often, I feel much more calm, relaxed and sort of satisfied. So no, staying at home all day makes me feel like crap and I try to avoid it as much as I can. But sometimes I do fall into the habit of isolating and it's disastrous for my mental health. It's not always easy to find motivation to go out as I live in a small town with little to do. It's not like there's a wealth of interesting experiences to be had around here. So a lot of times I just go out because it's the lesser of two evils...


----------



## CrazyRedhed

I stay home all day, but then again my job is from home. I choose not to leave the house much when I'm not working.


----------



## SofaKing

I don't know why staying at home is necessarily a bad thing, though. I leave the house for essential activities, i.e. grocery, gas, appointments, etc., but then I'm at home.

If I happen to choose to do something recreationally, then sure, I'm out of the house. But overall, I'm home. Otherwise, I'd likely just be out eating junk, spending money on wasteful items, etc.

I think this kind of thing comes down to choice. Do you feel you're home by choice or by the inability to leave. The latter is where some level of concern should be focused.


----------



## QuietEmerald

I'm always staying home. lol. I'm dreading when college arrives.


----------



## iCod

Me. Agoraphobia sucks.


----------



## Batcat

I'm really just lazy when it comes to going outside, not overly agoraphobic. In colder months I feel like I'm trapped inside by the weather. Walking down a busy street can give me anxiety, I usually just listen to music and try to zone out.


----------



## KLA25

I have a part time job that I can barely deal with, so I have to leave the house for a whopping 3 hours, and then I'm back home, literally crying about how I can't even handle that..

Other than that, I pretty much stay at home 24/7, unless it's for doctor appointments. What a life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sema2001

Its Summer holiday now, Already for 2 weeks, but all I did was stayed at home on my phone, computer watching movies etc. Everyday I get this feeling that there's something wrong with me, because I only stay at home, but I do want to go out with friends to park or anywhere. Last week I went with one of my friend to a field when it was sunny and her sister was there with her boyfriend, her sister is Always around, I just didn't feel comfortable enough and it didn't seem to be fun or anything, we were just sitting and talking random stuff and it seemed that we didn't even have nothing to talk. Whenever I ask my friends to go out they're either busy or out somewhere. I just always feel pushed away without friends. I am Lithuanian but I live in UK for 3 years now but I just don't feel like I got in here it's like I'm different from everyone else and nobody wants me around, and I don't even feel comfortable anymore :/ 
I only go out with my mum to town for shopping and then get back home straight away. 
I've also got a problem of crying. I cry for the littlest things, like sad videos of homeless people, or when I'm just not doing anything I start thinking about my life and how I'm always at home and I just cry, even when I'm angry; I cry. 

Can someone please help me in any way


----------



## Depressed94

yes i do


----------



## ravens

I only go out to go shopping or sometimes to go with my father to his doctor appointments. If not for that then I stay at home.


----------



## Zoky

Well i only go out to buy video games and nothing else, most of my time is actually spent at home eating,sleeping,playing video games or watching animes, not too mention i hate crowds


----------



## Methodical

When I'm off and don't have any errands to run I stay indoors. Internet, books, video games, music and Netflix are enough to keep me occupied. It's a great period in time to be an agoraphobiac!

I can visit uncrowded supermarkets and coffee shops but during a rush hour I'm susceptible to panic attacks. It takes a lot of personal strength to not break down in a sea of people.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

For these past 2 weeks, yes. Furthest I've gone is my backyard.


----------



## sleepy lizard

I stay inside 98% of the time during the warm/hot months. Summers are bad for me with sleep, anxiety, depression, sun sensitivity, and the heat drains almost 100% of my energy. I have SAD in reverse, so my therapist said. I only go out when I need something, or to go to pet stores. Even if I wanted out to have fun, I can't even eat out because I'm so broke. In the winter I come out of the house maybe 50% of the time, but not to interact with people. I hike with my dogs in the woods and enjoy being free outside with no social pressure and without killing over from heat stroke. It's safe to say that spending 98% of my time in the house, and 95% of that time in my room is too much - only because it does bother me. Winter is too far way.


----------



## Shawn81

I went inside in 2004 and basically didn't come out until 2014. Now I at least work part-time. And still receive government support. I can't work like I used to. If I'm not at work, I'm alone at all times. Before I worked I would routinely go 4 months without any contact of any kind. My phone could literally sit that long without making a sound (and it still does if I'm not using at work).


----------



## Lohikaarme

I haven't left the house for a month... not even for the groceries, my mom brings those...
Jeez I need to get a grip.


----------



## Heroinne

I couldn't finish college, I never got a job, I'm home most of the time and I don't get government support or any material support, I left my parents and live with friends. When I come out I soon become sore and irritated because I feel like a failure and everyone else looks so much better provided. I feel like a burden and a waste but nothing makes me work.


----------



## Miss T 84

I've been reading all of these posts and I can't believe how much a lot of you guys are in the same situation as me. I usually stay at home all day everyday, except to drive my boyfriend to work and pick him up again at the end of the day. I'm always looking out my window to see if anyone is in my driveway. I don't wan't to see anyone. And if they keep ringing the doorbell, (like my landlord tends to do sometimes,) I'm always so shaky he probably thinks I'm going to die of fright. Lol. Totally embarrassing. I'm 32, all my friends are getting married and having kids, or working full time jobs, and here I am sitting on the couch watching tv. Its like I'm in a trance, no motivation to do anything at all. I have zero support system and I am honestly too scared to go to the doctor and ask for help. I know I probably need medication but again, too scared to ask. Does anyone know the right way to go about asking a doctor for help/therapy? This is my first time being on a forum at all. Was too scared till I read all the stories and realized I wasn't alone. :wink2:


----------



## tea111red

i stay home if i can. i'd like to be able to not leave the house for weeks (maybe more than a month), but that's not an option right now.


----------



## Rose2

I'm the same. I work pt only 3 days and the rest of the time I stay at home alone watching movies, reading and exercising. I used to have some friends and would go out a lot but due to my SA and anxiety/depression I drove them all away and I withdrew more into my own world. Now it's all I know and I wonder if I'll be this way for the rest of my life. It's a sad way to live I know but I'm glad I'm not the only one who is like this. I actually prefer the company of animals these days...as at least they don't judge or criticise you.


----------



## agejewls

Yes animals are simple beings. They just live their life. I respect that.

If I only had a job I could do from home. I wouldn't leave the house.


----------



## teopap

I don't leave the house anymore, maybe when my family forces me to go for grocery shopping.
I used to hang out now and then when I still had friends one year ago. I was leaving the home also to go for solo cycling or mountaineering, but since I damaged my knee and being friendless, there's no reason to leave the home. So I am almost home all days of the week for the past 9 months or so.
I am scared to leave the house, since the more time I spend in, the more difficult to leave it. I didn't have this fear one year ago.


----------



## littleghost

I leave the house a couple times a week because I force myself to. There's a lot of places I find it hard to go. There's only about a half a dozen places that I usually go to. Otherwise, I'm at home.


----------



## Pongowaffle

When I first got my very own place living alone, few about a half a year I only go outside for work and groceries. Because it was my own place my own comfort zone and no other people noticing that I rarely go outside. When I was living with others, even when i didn't want to go outside, I force myself to go out frequently alone just because I didn't want housemates to notice I don't go out and judge me for not having a social life. I did the same too when i was living with my parents. If I didn't go out for weekends, my parents will start to comment why I don't go out and they will start to get worry that I am a loser lol. I force myself to then simply to put up an appearance for others.


----------



## PorcupineTree

Yes. I have trouble leaving my dorm room just to go to classes.


----------

